# Made`s Build topic



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

alrighty, my last topic went to shit, so heres a new one. Im gonna throw down for 08. Ill be posting mainly just different WIPs and projects until its warm enough to paint again.


up first ive got the big body dash that im workin on 
* note the wood strip is too wide at the moment as the dash pad is resting on the inner door panels. I squared off the bottom right side of the dash, and am yet to scribe the new panel lines I also have to change all of the vents, and the cluster. but its a start

















I also smoothed out the top of the existing impala dash pad.









still needs lots of work, but its a start.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

cool so your guna make your own car,


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work so far! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good so far homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

use a tooth pick and cut it in half and stain it for your wood grain and put it in that gap between the dash and the top of it :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

good idea


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*CAST THAT SHIT.....*

when u get it right


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

if u wanna cast it homie holla at me ill send u pics of my work


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 01:48 AM~9594718
> *CAST THAT SHIT.....
> 
> when u get it right
> *


X1000


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2008, 01:48 AM~9594718
> *CAST THAT SHIT.....
> 
> when u get it right
> *




x3!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

DIDNT THE ALL AMERICAN FLEETWOODS COME WITH A CORRECT DASH THOUGH?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Jan 2 2008, 06:38 PM~9590829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 04:08 AM~9595111
> *:scrutinize:
> *


my all american kits are dashless. they have the interior tub, seats, but no dash`s.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work so far!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2008, 06:53 AM~9595936
> *my all american kits are dashless. they have the interior tub, seats, but no dash`s.
> *


now thats some shit huh....


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a bit of time to work on a few things tonight so while the Big Body dash was drying I ripped out the hearse again.

Finished the vynil roof mouldings onn the passenger side, and across the roof, then hacked up the chassis which had moulded in rear suspension. ( I am still needing some rear shocks out of a donk kit... the long ass ones.)

anyways heres the progress..


































its not allot, but at least I got a few minutes to work on it. lmk what yall think so far. I think im satisfied with the rear hight.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Saaaaweeeeetttt!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hearse is lookin good there made


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 5 2008, 06:34 PM~9617451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hearse is looking sweet man! nice work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That hearse is lookin sick bro also nice job on the dash


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

double post


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

TTTTTTTT To the top


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the compliments guys!
I got a bit more work done on the big body dash, so ill post the pics tomoro when photobucket is back up. 

Until then heres pics of a few things I was messin with.
shaved up one of the 59 Miller meteor hearses, handles/ locks. It still needs lots of work. Theres flashing over 1/4 inch thick in some places.



This one im goin on an idea I got a while ago, its all shaved up, every handle/lock, including tunk, all the emblems. I call it "candy kiss". I waiting on some more Hot pink pearl to come, the same stuff I used on my panty raid impala.


I also got around to making an aluminum driveshaft for the 66 caddy hearse above ^


thats it for tonight. feedback is appretiated as usual


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERRRRRRRRY NICE!!!! :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 02:17 AM~9637620
> *VERRRRRRRRY NICE!!!!  :0
> *


thx! ttt!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

engine on the way


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i want the hearse !!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

picked up a few things today!!

orig. 71 impala- gluey.... but very fixable








Grand Prix.... to use as a donor... if the resin comes out to play. ALSO a MINTY.... but dirts 67 impala SS427 promo in the background








and these here... just for the hell of it


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

how much for the coke from Mc Donalds!? :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 11 2008, 01:13 AM~9665615
> *how much for the coke from Mc Donalds!? :biggrin:
> *


root beer homie!! 

I was doing so good - new years resolution was stop drinkin pop.... but I had to go 20 min outta town to pick up ^ that stuff (which turned ito 40 min cause of terrible blowing snow) and I was thirsty as hell on the way outta town so I grabbed a root beer... blew that resolution all to hell, lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Grand Prix.... to use as a donor... if the resin comes out to play. ALSO a MINTY.... but 

what do you want for the grandprix? :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 11 2008, 01:14 AM~9665619
> *root beer homie!!
> 
> I was doing so good - new years resolution was stop drinkin pop.... but I had to go 20 min outta town to pick up ^ that stuff (which turned ito 40 min cause of terrible blowing snow) and I was thirsty as hell on the way outta town so I grabbed a root beer... blew that resolution all to hell, lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 11 2008, 01:15 AM~9665620
> *Grand Prix.... to use as a donor... if the resin comes out to play. ALSO a MINTY.... but
> 
> what do you want for the grandprix? :cheesy:
> *


I cant let it go! but I may be able to get another!!! if I can ill send it to you for the caddy.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 11 2008, 01:16 AM~9665625
> *I cant let it go! but I may be able to get another!!! if I can ill send it to you for the caddy.
> *


hells yeah! let me know if you can get it!!! thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like a nice score Made ! As long as you paint that 71 a red you'll be alright ! LOL !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres another I started out of boredom. its a 66 wildcat. Im runnin the wires from the streetburners montecarlo, with xmods tires.
so far im thinkin its lookin not bad. It will have all badging shaved off, as well as the upper body line. the only trim left will be the lower trim/wheel well trim.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good already. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

where u finding all these goodies?????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me likes , my first car was a 68 wildcat, 430 big block , manual steering , manual brakes, hand crank windows, aah to be 16 again.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 02:08 AM~9665739
> *where u finding all these goodies?????
> *


right place right time?lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2008, 02:10 AM~9665745
> *me likes , my first car was a 68 wildcat, 430 big block , manual steering , manual brakes, hand crank windows, aah to be 16 again.....
> *


mine was a 79 grand prix (why I wanted it so badly,lol) with a 275hp 350sb. alternator was shit so everytie I drove I I had to get a boost or push it home across town... which we did a few times. but they were good times!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

shit... i bought my own first car when i was 18..... 1977 cadillac coupe deville.... loved that fukkin car.... i was broke as fuck but if i had enough gas i was gone..... whatever girl was available for the night... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2008, 02:37 AM~9665837
> *shit... i bought my own first car when i was 18..... 1977 cadillac coupe deville.... loved that fukkin car.... i was broke as fuck but if i had enough gas i was gone..... whatever girl was available for the night...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha, I had my GP when I was 15, the day turned 16 and got my liscence I was rippin it up... had a few firsts in that car :biggrin: but it was hella uncool.... when I had to call a buddy for a boost , out in the trees, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 you got the 71


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well I was bored last night, and talkin to Rollin.... i said.. man I feel like cuttin something up. so I went to the projects table and grabed the 53 that I cut one door out of..... and finished `er up. This build is mainly inspired by Minis bomb build project.



















I plan on keepin it OG, wide whites and the current wheels.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hell yea man!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 15 2008, 11:10 PM~9706918
> *hell yea man!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Awready mayne. do that shit!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2008, 11:06 PM~9706879
> *well I was bored last night, and talkin to Rollin.... i said.. man I feel like cuttin something up. so I went to the projects table and grabed the 53 that I cut one door out of..... and finished `er up. This build is mainly inspired by Minis bomb build project.
> 
> 
> ...


what kit is this car? it looks like a drag car in the background, does it have the full stock interior?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

yes it comes with stock suspension and a full interior! no stock motor though, its a big block. its the new model king 53/4 kit.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2008, 11:28 PM~9707064
> *yes it comes with stock suspension and  a full interior! no stock motor though, its a big block.  its the new model king 53/4 kit.
> *


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea it got a 348/409 motor..... ronin built his up for the bomb buildoff.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2008, 11:28 PM~9707064
> *yes it comes with stock suspension and  a full interior! no stock motor though, its a big block.  its the new model king 53/4 kit.
> *


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2008, 11:28 PM~9707064
> *yes it comes with stock suspension and  a full interior! no stock motor though, its a big block.  its the new model king 53/4 kit.
> *


nice! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

found a few others that I forgot I had, ill have to try to find these tomoro.
my 75 caprice vert.

and the bubble i have in the works. its cleared, just needs foil, a wetsand and another clear, and assembly.


taking it a pro-tour way with some scooby wrx rims/tires


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin hella good bro, im liking that 53 and the 62 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 16 2008, 12:08 AM~9707283
> *lookin hella good bro, im liking that 53 and the 62 :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 15 2008, 11:06 PM~9706879
> *well I was bored last night, and talkin to Rollin.... i said.. man I feel like cuttin something up. so I went to the projects table and grabed the 53 that I cut one door out of..... and finished `er up. This build is mainly inspired by Minis bomb build project.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice model kit! Def want to build a bomb one of these days!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I was kinda bored and messing around tonight. this is still very rough, no cleanup done yet, and the cap is temporary. Havent seen anyone do it before, so thought id give it a try.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me likey...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Very cool. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

how do you hinge it?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 18 2008, 01:58 AM~9725006
> *I was kinda bored and messing around tonight. this is still very rough, no cleanup done yet, and the cap is temporary. Havent seen anyone do it before, so thought id give it a try.
> 
> 
> ...


im trying it, havent gotn to hing it yet, but i also dont know how or where you found the gass cap and stuff looks real cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GAS CAP LOOKS LIKE SOME SCRAP PLASTIC....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 18 2008, 03:58 AM~9725006
> *I was kinda bored and messing around tonight. this is still very rough, no cleanup done yet, and the cap is temporary. Havent seen anyone do it before, so thought id give it a try.
> 
> 
> ...


god damn thats awsome


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hoodstar did that on his 62 impala for the all-out buildoff..... 

looks cool as hell tho....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

gas cap is a nice touch bro, i like that shit :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 18 2008, 07:48 PM~9730204
> *hoodstar did that on his 62 impala for the all-out buildoff.....
> 
> looks cool as hell tho....
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

get the motor together?....is it going in the hearse?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 18 2008, 03:58 AM~9725006
> *I was kinda bored and messing around tonight. this is still very rough, no cleanup done yet, and the cap is temporary. Havent seen anyone do it before, so thought id give it a try.
> 
> 
> ...


i searched that 72 body for like 5 minutes lookin for the gas lid, than i got online and searched angles of the cars, and couldnt find one, so i couldnt do it.. so than i went to try movable head rest, but i cant get the seats out and its to hard to cut them out with it stuck inside there.. so i did glove box instead, and i still havent found the door to it, lol. ill probably have movable visors on it too.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 18 2008, 11:55 PM~9731716
> *i searched that 72 body for like 5 minutes lookin for the gas lid, than i got online and searched angles of the cars, and couldnt find one, so i couldnt do it.. so than i went to try movable head rest, but i cant get the seats out and its to hard to cut them out with it stuck inside there.. so i did glove box instead, and i still havent found the door to it, lol. ill probably have movable visors on it too.
> *


probly like my real 70 monte carlo I had.... gas filler is hidden behind the liscence plate.

thx for the comments everyone.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 19 2008, 01:58 AM~9731736
> *probly like my real 70 monte carlo I had.... gas filler is hidden behind the liscence plate.
> 
> thx for the comments everyone.
> *


i was thinking that, but didnt want to cut that out without being positive.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

started another, grandmas sunday grocery getter wagon. so far all ive done is used some monte carlo wheels (shaved down fthe ridges on top) and added my special low pro tires. I also trimmed enough flash to cast another model as Jo-hans are terrible for that, then I filled in the crosses on the rear sail panels.
this one will be draggin out back and up a bit in the front, versus my other one ass up face down.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you bastard..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 chop the roof :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 20 2008, 12:31 AM~9737615
> *:0 chop the roof :cheesy:
> *


nah!!, lol im finalizing a deal right now for 6 more hearses (3heavenly hearses 1 sealed, 1 built, 1 unbuilt) (3 reg. hearses, 1 built 2 unbuilt) and 2 ambulances) as well as a shit load of other caddys, mostly sealed.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2008, 02:36 AM~9737639
> *nah!!, lol im finalizing a deal right now for 6 more hearses (3heavenly hearses 1 sealed, 1 built, 1 unbuilt) (3 reg. hearses, 1 built 2 unbuilt) and 2 ambulances) as well as a shit load of other caddys, mostly sealed.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

vultures.......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2008, 01:36 AM~9737639
> *nah!!, lol im finalizing a deal right now for 6 more hearses (3heavenly hearses 1 sealed, 1 built, 1 unbuilt) (3 reg. hearses, 1 built 2 unbuilt) and 2 ambulances) as well as a shit load of other caddys, mostly sealed.
> *


 :0 ... i want one :0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

me 2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 20 2008, 12:41 PM~9740392
> *:0 ... i want one  :0
> *


i got dibs......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 20 2008, 05:28 PM~9740658
> *i got dibs......
> *


 :twak:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 20 2008, 03:41 PM~9740392
> *:0 ... i want one  :0
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i heard from a source that made acidently dropped one in a box that he sent to me :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 20 2008, 10:23 PM~9743436
> *i heard from a source that made acidently dropped one in a box that he sent to me :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hahahaha, I havent even gotten them yet, lol and Ive had 20 pms asking if people can have them, trade for them, etc. etc. lol

however..... i DID send payment today, now I have to wait for them.

lol so far ive only told one person that I would trade them...  you know who you are.





...fukn vultures, haha j/k


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 lookin good


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Got hella slow at work today, and I got sick of it being to cold to spray..... so I ran home ( company van, lol) and grabbed my shit and a can of primer ad headed back..... used the afternoon to prime shit in the basement/dungeon of the store.

heres where im at:

















ill be adding in an hour or so, my engine cover for the hearse.... its hella cool.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres the start of the engine cover. Like most newer vehicles, and show cars have it just looks neat and tidy under the hood.

the coffin is hand formed/shaved/filed. etc.

lmk what yall think.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2008, 12:13 AM~9786186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats that casket piece made out of, sorta looks like aluminum, or is it? paint some of them tiny skulls all over it :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 25 2008, 11:44 PM~9786940
> *whats that casket piece made out of, sorta looks like aluminum, or is it?  paint some of them tiny skulls all over it :0
> *


its a chunk of metal I found in the parts box, probly alum, its pretty easy to file.

...skull idea is tits!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats a bad ass idea bro and it looks great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys! 
-im trying to do some stuff that you dont see done everyday.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow nice !!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

figured since I didnt get caught at work yesterday in the basement.... I might as well prime another project.

back to my "candy kisses" 70 impala. SHAVED.... like I like my women. no handles, no emblems/locks/scripts, nothing.
















gonna be 2 tone candy pink and snow white pearl..... with a hella-lotta-flake


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bad ass


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin badass!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

tracking for the hearses :biggrin: 
Product Type: Expedited Parcels 
Service Standard Delivery Date: 2008/02/01
:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 
cant wait


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2008, 10:10 PM~9792663
> *tracking for the hearses  :biggrin:
> Product Type: Expedited Parcels
> Service Standard Delivery Date: 2008/02/01
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides looking sick bro! :0 :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good like allways


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jan 25 2008, 05:45 PM~9785493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Update on the weekend cruiser caddy wagon.
small stereo setup, a scale lows resin amp, and some small (mabey 8inch) subs from a dub car. I just wanted to keep it mellow.
this is going in the front one with open windows.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Kick ass bro!!!!  :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

here it is with the seat in place.... but I think I may switch things up a bit. if I do , ill have another update in a bit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

tight setup homie....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

aah oooh!!!!! dremel slipped, lol
after talking with Rollin, he said if wanted to make a weekend cruiser wagon I should put another row of seats in...

luckely I have a few of these kits kicking around:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

the rear suspension if finallized. the front hwever I have to re-work and make a tad bit lower, then Ill be satisfied!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Where did you get this wagon?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 28 2008, 01:32 AM~9801020
> *Where did you get this wagon?
> *


its a 1966 jo-han rescue ambulance, I have roughly 10 more (hearses included)


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good man!! I need to get back on mine, to many projects. lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the interior mocked up.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

where are u gitting the hearses bro i need to know im looking for a 1984-1989 caddy and i cant find them :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

they dont make an 84-89 caddy hearse. there was a very limited run of 79 limos and hearses made, but they are fuggin hard to get!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

where can i find 1


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 28 2008, 02:07 PM~9804113
> *where can i find 1
> *


dunno... but youll hjave to drop a bill`n' a half. probly around 150.00 just for a body/chassis


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2008, 02:06 PM~9804102
> *they dont make an 84-89  caddy hearse. there was a very limited run of 79 limos and hearses made, but they are fuggin hard to get!!!
> *


well lucky you ..
ride is sick 
did you see the one on the uniqu auto tv show ?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 28 2008, 02:12 PM~9804147
> *well lucky you ..
> ride is sick
> did you see the one on the uniqu auto tv show ?
> *


yeah that one on unique was pretty sweet


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 28 2008, 04:12 PM~9804147
> *well lucky you ..
> ride is sick
> did you see the one on the uniqu auto tv show ?
> *


the tony stewert one


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin good bro...TTT for some nice rides


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jan 27 2008, 08:57 PM~9800617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put some 1109s on that bitch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin sik bro


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NICE WORK MIKE!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NICE WORK MIKE!!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ thanks for the comments guys. I have some 1109s commin from beto, as well as some deep dish (1113mabe?? dont remember) that I got in a trade on another board, so I may change it up, I dunno yet.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo made u got any 59 caddies in hearses,ambulances,or coupes if so name da price ill pay


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2008, 06:54 PM~9816540
> *yo made u got any 59 caddies in hearses,ambulances,or coupes    if so name da price ill pay
> *


59 miller meteor, and 59 superior.









not for sale


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

do u know any 1 who would


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2008, 06:58 PM~9816598
> *do u know any 1 who would
> *


use the intranetz to search. none of these kits fell into my lap homie, I had to search for em.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok ill look for them any where u would suggest 1st and how much did u pay


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2008, 07:07 PM~9816709
> *ok ill look for them any where u would suggest 1st and how much did u pay
> *


you have mail.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2008, 08:07 PM~9816709
> *ok ill look for them any where u would suggest 1st and how much did u pay
> *


$1000.00 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2008, 06:54 PM~9816540
> *yo made u got any 59 caddies in hearses,ambulances,or coupes    if so name da price ill pay
> *


heres how they came to me

















lots of work went into cleaning em up.
I emailed you (the adress listed in your profile, under email this member)
get back at me.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Comin out nice bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 29 2008, 10:25 PM~9818820
> *Comin out nice bro
> *



X2 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

workin on the Wildcat .... midnight munchies kicks in... what better than canned macaroni.... shits great im hooked on it, lol.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

,....MAIL CALL!!!

got a few packages today.

Middle row are all sealed








thx Biggs and Twinn for hookin is up!








took 2.5 months to get this from wendle sowers (draggin plastic/ af/x resin)
66 skylark.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Holly shit!!!! :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u need counseling homie.... 

















J/K too bad hearse got himself banned huh?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 12:04 AM~9867670
> *u need counseling homie....
> J/K too bad hearse got himself banned huh?
> *


I will mail him a photo of them all, with his package, lol...... I WILL make him shit.
haha


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What do you need with all them hearses? DAMN YOU i keep trying to find one. Now i know why i cant get one.





STOP BUYING THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

holy shit bro a little carried away with the hearses LOLOLOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K im likin the 2dr box bro and the big body caddy, cant wait till my caddys gets here :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2008, 01:03 AM~9867666
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :around: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ur package is on the way


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

finally got some decent wheels for the wagon. I was waiting on some 1109`s to get here, but they havent yet, so I picked up some deep dz on ebay.

heres a sneek of the color for the wagon


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that fukker gonna be sick homie......


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

primer black or the green or both :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Feb 12 2008, 10:59 PM~9930138
> *primer black or the green or both  :biggrin:
> *


Lime ice, and white lightning :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 12 2008, 10:58 PM~9930125
> *that fukker gonna be sick homie......
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

that would work too


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats gonna look sweet man!!!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 12 2008, 10:56 PM~9930093
> *finally got some decent wheels for the wagon. I was waiting on some 1109`s to get here, but they havent yet, so I picked up some deep dz on ebay.
> 
> heres a sneek of the color for the wagon
> ...


hellz ya bro im likin that green :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice color..... gonna look nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 13 2008, 12:17 AM~9931029
> *nice color..... gonna look nice
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

YES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got some mail today!!

cruzinlow sent this to me in a trade:
six-fo









bodine hooked it up really good!!









and I took a trip to walmart with my sister (she does alot of scrap booking shit, lol) 
so I convinced her to buy, and give me a few sheets of this foam. so ill be hangin out in cruz`s thread, learning to do an interior for a future project.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn them decals get around


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hey ! you never showed the lac i gave you! :angry: 




























j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2008, 07:12 PM~9945184
> *hey ! you never showed the lac i gave you! :angry:
> j/k! :biggrin:
> *


haha, I added it to my photobucket, but never showed it,lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

haha! there it is! it looks much nicer on someone elses bench! :biggrin: its a nice car, i couldnt find a way to build it the way i would be satisfied however, so... onto someone who would appriciate it more! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 14 2008, 07:23 PM~9945277
> *, so...  onto someone who would appriciate it more! :biggrin:
> *


im a cadillac whore, what can I say, lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

cant wait to see wat you do to the caddy bro, maybe next year or sumthin LOL :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 you tryin to get at least one of every caddy model or somethin??? lol i dont blame ya...im doin the same thing but with mopars instead lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 07:31 PM~9945364
> *cant wait to see wat you do to the caddy bro, maybe next year or sumthin LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol at the rate i build... hopefuly by nect year, haha
im just soaking up everything everyone is doing... so I hope I can turn out a couple sick ones this year.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 14 2008, 07:34 PM~9945397
> *lol at the rate i build... hopefuly by nect year, haha
> im just soaking up everything everyone is doing... so I hope I can turn out a couple sick ones this year.
> *


there aint nothin wrong with that , just as long as ur building bro thats all that counts :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 07:38 PM~9945437
> *there aint nothin wrong with that , just as long as ur building bro thats all that counts :biggrin:
> *


yep!
I just put an offer on a house today, so i may just get a building/hobby room/basement :biggrin: :biggrin: 

which also means ill have somewhere to paint in winter  :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a bit of work started in the interior now. I finally got a huge ass sheet of styrine which should last me a while, at a hobby shop 2 hours away. the sheet is 16x32, and was like 9.00 after taxes, lol. tracked down some zap a gap too finally.









I have to drill holes now for the cylinders in the rear.









not a huge update, but im moving slowly, got a bit of primer on it to see how the body work checked out.

lmk what yer thinkin!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

looks good bro where you get it?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 17 2008, 11:41 PM~9968282
> *looks good bro where you get it?
> *


the styrine sheet? hobby world, same with the zap a gap. also some tubing and piano wire :biggrin: gonna hinge a bitch up that I have in mind


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

WHERE YOU GET THAT MODEL?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 18 2008, 12:45 AM~9968522
> *WHERE YOU GET THAT MODEL?
> *


..... from my pile, lol


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Well no shit but where can i get one?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 17 2008, 09:46 PM~9968525
> *..... from my pile, lol
> 
> 
> ...


you post that pic EVERY chance u get huh....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 02:49 AM~9968543
> *you post that pic EVERY chance u get huh....
> *


he likes to rub it in hearses face :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 18 2008, 12:49 AM~9968542
> *Well no shit but where can i get one?
> *


I dunno man, I put ads in my local paper, I went to trade shows. all kinds of things. just gotta have patients... and a few $ and they come to you.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

me + not sleeping + gto kit that i bought just for the motor + parts box poncho motor = GT-- AHH-OOOOO

just a mock up so far. I will be modifying the hood, bumpers, and sideskirts dramatically.


















as of so far, no more progress on the hearses/wagons.

thx for looking


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well today was only -2 so i took a chance and sprayed the first of the 2 tone interior for my glasshouse. 








will be masking off the tops of the cushions tomoro, to spray in light tan "Leather" is the look im kinda goin for. also marked and measured and cut out a sun roof.



also got this kit in the mail today:








building a replica of a buddys audi swap.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice shit! :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

eurobuild..... its on


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

lookin good homie !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just picked up a new 1:1
$ix tre Caddy Vert.

















need to find some astro supremes! and im set.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lucky bastard...... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Caddy looks good Mademan, may need some detail shots for a model.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 13 2008, 11:12 PM~10164748
> *just picked up a new 1:1
> $ix tre Caddy Vert.
> 
> ...




fuckin sweet!!!! there used to be 2 of them in town. Couldn't get that old man to budge on them. Not even the 4 door.  :angry: The 2 door was HT tho.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 13 2008, 11:17 PM~10164794
> *Caddy looks good Mademan, may need some detail shots for a model.
> *


ill be picking it up this week. so lmk what you need pics of an ill gladely get some!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone got a six4 convertible jo-han kit??? i tried waned ads, but probly nno one saw it.

i pick my real one up tomoro!
heres the plan


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hahaha! love it!! 


"it's too high if sparks don't fly!" :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 18 2008, 09:36 PM~10202273
> *hahaha!  love it!!
> "it's too high if sparks don't fly!" :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I love convertibles.... bugs in ur teef, sparks under neef.

ive got a bumper sticker that says... daily dragger, lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 18 2008, 09:37 PM~10202287
> *I love convertibles.... bugs in ur teef, sparks under neef.
> 
> ive got a bumper sticker that says... daily dragger, lol
> *



love it bro! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn nice stash of hearses id love to have the newer stlye one is it still avalible?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 09:39 PM~10202305
> *damn nice stash of hearses id love to have the newer stlye one is it still avalible?
> *


never really was available. it was a all american resin co limo, cut down with a top put on it. rumor has it that only around 50 were made.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So i shipped the golfs and wheels today... I got home and look on my desk what do i see.. the intercoolers.. LMAO.. That damn bumper had me a messed up.. Ill drop them in the mail for ya tomorrow..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 18 2008, 10:06 PM~10202564
> *So i shipped the golfs and wheels today... I got home and look on my desk what do i see.. the intercoolers.. LMAO.. That damn bumper had me a messed up.. Ill drop them in the mail for ya tomorrow..
> *


whenever you get time, I am not in any hurry to work on that project now anyways with my 1:1 taking priority now.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 18 2008, 09:45 PM~10202358
> *never really was available. it was a all american resin co limo, cut down with a top put on it. rumor has it that only around 50 were made.
> *


damn that sucx id love to have one...is there an 80s hearse avalible thatd b my second choice ive always wanted to build a hearse of some sort so i decided to make one out of a tahoe for something diff


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 19 2008, 10:35 AM~10205512
> *damn that sucx id love to have one...is there an 80s hearse avalible thatd b my second choice ive always wanted to build a hearse of some sort so i decided to make one out of a tahoe for something diff
> *


suposedly there is a 79 caddy hearse and limo.... believe me, if they were available I WOULD have them. i think theres only a handful of them around. less than the big body ones.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

i havent realy even touched my euro/tuner build since the first 3 days of the build. but i got some resin parts in this week.

from the parts box, my blow off valve and turbo, and from scaledreams(phatras) came the intercooler.

pay no attention to the vents drawn on the hood... that was just to see if i liked the idea.... but i dont.


















I also got a few more new ones in the mail this week.

my 68 caprice and 61 olds from beto, and my 4dr(twinn) big body, and 4 door(twinn)90


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice collection of Caddys. Although it's not a big body have you seen the xlr body.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good. I have one of them VWs but haven't touched it yet.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice.. glad the intercoolers made it.. Those were a item i did and i was never really happy with them.. I might redo them and sell them but im not sure..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 31 2008, 10:26 PM~10303979
> *Nice.. glad the intercoolers made it.. Those were a item i did and i was never really happy with them.. I might redo them and sell them but im not sure..
> *


the ones you sent me look great! I trimmed the one down and filed it thinner and it works perfect! thanks again!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 1 2008, 12:26 AM~10303979
> *Nice.. glad the intercoolers made it.. Those were a item i did and i was never really happy with them.. I might redo them and sell them but im not sure..
> *


You should, I know I'd buy a few.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 31 2008, 10:29 PM~10303991
> *You should, I know I'd buy a few.
> *



X2 



made, projects looking good as always.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2008, 12:09 AM~10303814
> *i havent realy even touched my euro/tuner build since the first 3 days of the build. but i got some resin parts in this week.
> 
> from the parts box, my blow off valve and turbo, and from scaledreams(phatras) came the intercooler.
> ...


come on homie quit messin around and build those rides !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

2 new kits and one of my sets of stretchwalls came today















ts of stretchwalls came today!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did ya want the stang?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

MADE , YOUR BOX LEFT THE PAD TODAY ..... CANADA , FIRST CLASS, 6- 10 DAYS, IF YA NEED A SHOT OF THE RECIEPT LET ME KNOW HOMIE.....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

my ambulance 
i paid 20 for this is this a good deal


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

very good deal......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 2 2008, 11:13 AM~10316449
> *MADE , YOUR BOX LEFT THE PAD TODAY ..... CANADA , FIRST CLASS, 6- 10 DAYS, IF YA NEED A SHOT OF THE RECIEPT LET ME KNOW HOMIE.....
> *


excelent. I have to get you pics of those wheels when get home tonight. just got ooff a 12 hr shift, and i have to drive 2 hours each way with a buddy who doesnt have his liscence , to go pick up his kids. 
-no I dont need a photo of the recipt. I trust ya man!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam u got a lot of resin


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Apr 3 2008, 01:43 PM~10326793
> *dam u got a lot of  resin
> *


thats not even a quarter of it.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive been working my ass off lately, running myself down; So tonight I had enough, and needed some time off. worked from 8-5 at the one job and was schedualed for a 5:30-10:30 at the second. I called in sick, picked up a fresh pack of #11`s opened up Davids (minidreams) topic and went to town on my 4dr.

this build is inspired by Minis "gangster blues", here is where I am at with about an hour and a half of work into it.

















now i have to decide on wheels. Im thinking just some 1109s, or deep dish`s


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn builds look great man keeep up the good work!!! I needa get some wires though, you guys are all inspiring me to build a low low!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did your goodie box arrive yet? :0 










:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well im really not too happy with this build. It was a quicky to test out some paint (rattle can)- that if it was warmer, I would have de-canned and sprayed through my airbrush. as a result of cold weather, I also used canned tremclad clear (= for the loss)

I lost one of the headlights, so i will have to fab one. I still need to add the rears, and marker lights.

its a ford midnight blue, masked and painted black around the fender flares and lower moulding/ bumpers. i added a small stereo with an amp and 2 10" subs.

vw golf - vr-6


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice , i need some of those subs


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin killer :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Apr 8 2008, 12:04 AM~10361848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the comps guys! I needed to build something quick, to get out of a slump, and i really needed to paint something, ive had the itch since the start of winter.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn homie got enough parts
i know the rut ur in bro cuz im in it as well
ive been wanting to paint since a week ago but its too fuckin cold here in cali WTF
good luck homie


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did it arrive? hno:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 8 2008, 10:52 AM~10364118
> *damn homie got enough parts
> i know the rut ur in bro cuz im in it as well
> ive been wanting to paint since a week ago but its too fuckin cold here in cali WTF
> ...


Too Cold in Cali....? It's been like 70-80 every day here in So. Cali.....what part of Cali are you in?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

post a pic of all ur resins


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

caddy looks sick bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well since it looks liek Undead white boy is gone, Im gonna start on this one. Ill put the hearse back on the shelf until all my parts get here.

Im not usually a Mustang fan, but when I saw David`s ( minidreams) orange stang, i had to have it. Now that i have it here, I have decided to build a mustang, which i never would have before. Heres a couple pics THE ORANGE ONE WAS NOT BUILT BY ME< IT IS MINIDrEAMS

mock up pics:


















here is another shot of minis


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet bro.... what color u gonna go with?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im thinking a dark charcoal grey, with a red accent of some sorts


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Sweet, love the hood and side window vents.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

uffin: hno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

looks sick , i take it everything made it in good order? get me some pics of the rims other stuff, i have that other mustang for ya still.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 14 2008, 10:40 PM~10418774
> *looks sick , i take it everything made it in good order? get me some pics of the rims other stuff, i have that other mustang for ya still.....
> *


yup it made it here , just hadnt had a chance to pm you! thanks very much for the extras!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cool when you get the chance, no rush really , although i am running low on rims..... i do have a JL hearse with your name on it here too , i forgot to put it in your last box......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that mustangs lookin good so far.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ooh shit ,yeah i was supposed to send you a MO for em.

ive got 3 sets o rims here for ya. ill send you pics, and see.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 14 2008, 10:46 PM~10418826
> *ooh shit ,yeah i was supposed to send you a MO for em.
> 
> ive got 3 sets o rims here for ya. ill send you pics, and see.
> *


DONT WORRY ANOUT THE MO FOR THE HEARSE , THE HOOKUP ON THE PLASTIC ONE WAS PAYMENT ENOUGH! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Mike i like that new resin hood you got for the stang ! It looks like a nice fit!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 14 2008, 11:38 PM~10419130
> *:angry:
> *


OH LOOK A GHOST....... :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that sik bro, can't wait to see it done


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

too bad the Shitty masking tape peeled paint up!! my first resin build was comming along really well.

time to strip and start over on the body!! trunk and hood are good, lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that fukkin sucks bro.... was lookin sick too


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 15 2008, 08:32 PM~10425760
> *too bad the Shitty masking tape peeled paint up!! my first resin build was comming along really well.
> 
> time to strip and start over on the body!! trunk and hood are good, lol
> ...


what kind of clear do you use.? If it's can, what I recomend for you to do is spray a few light coat's of clear on the body before you use the tape. I use intercoat clear and that shit will never happen again.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I just sprayed some junk tremclad clear, i cant find duplicolor clear here for under $28.00 a can, so im screwed until it warms up so i can Bust out the airbrush. then i can start to use Dupont Premier chroma-clear again!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 15 2008, 08:40 PM~10425840
> *I just sprayed some junk tremclad clear, i cant find duplicolor clear here for under $28.00 a can, so im screwed until it warms up so i can Bust out the airbrush. then i can start to use Dupont Premier chroma-clear again!
> *


And what ever you do don't use the green tape on raw paint that shit will lift your paint almost every time. get the blue 3M


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 15 2008, 08:45 PM~10425926
> *And what ever you do don't use the green tape on raw paint that shit will lift your paint almost every time.  get the blue 3M
> *


Just picked up some of the blue stuff today!

I wanted to get this caddy done, I shoulda waited, but got antsy and used that shitty white orig. masking tape... bad... stupid choice!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That sucks homie it was coming out sweet


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 15 2008, 08:57 PM~10426061
> *
> *


I have the same feeling homie!!
when it warms up, ill take another stab at it!, ill throw a clear coat down, before i mask.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 15 2008, 08:40 PM~10425840
> *$28.00 a can*


how much is that in u.s. funds?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that shit sucks when that happens to a paint job, cant wait to see how it comes out after the second try bro..lookin good besides the fact of the paint issue bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got bored last night.


tops are 1109s, bottoms are from the monte carlo street burners.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn those are nice


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Wheels look damn good. What did you use for the gold??


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 21 2008, 02:04 PM~10467762
> *got bored last night.
> tops are 1109s, bottoms are from the monte carlo street burners.
> 
> ...


you could toss that bottom set in my box......  :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 21 2008, 03:21 PM~10468297
> *you could toss that bottom set in my box......   :0
> *


pervert! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i made some of them rims last month.
came out good.put a white wall on it and im putting them on the homie hoppers 64. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 21 2008, 02:52 PM~10468083
> *Wheels look damn good. What did you use for the gold??
> *


special mix of tamiya transparent orange/ yellow. and applied it with a flat brush.

Rev-- Ill toss em in, but youll have t find tires. these are my only ones off my hearse wagon.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 21 2008, 07:42 PM~10470383
> *special mix of tamiya transparent orange/ yellow. and applied it with a flat brush.
> 
> Rev-- Ill toss em in, but youll have t find tires. these are my only ones off my hearse wagon.
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

not sure which look I like better. Im kinda partia to the same size tire all around, to keep it low and level, but I do like the wide meats out back. I really dont want to modify the chassis to tub it though. what yall think?

1. Big meats on 19" t`s
















2. All same size tires on 19" t`s


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

tubbed out and slicks. :biggrin: 



I'd go with the bigs homie. Try to flush them in the fenders tho.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks good either way, but I'd go with the big meats out back.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got bored today, took a break from working on my buildoff hearse, and started on my switchbox for my 1:1 64 caddy vert. Took a 1:18th jada diecast, and lobbed the roof off, made a platform for my switches. The car will be painted the same as the 1:1, and the cord will run out the rear liscence plate. lmk what yall think.
before:








after:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hell ya homie thatll look sweet. you gonna put the switches where the interior is or on the trunk and hood?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 23 2008, 11:30 PM~10490868
> *hell ya homie thatll look sweet. you gonna put the switches where the interior is or on the trunk and hood?
> *


where the interior was


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ah i see it now, i thought it had all white interior at 1st lol. gotta be careful of that winshield when you get switch happy


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn that stang is HOT bro go with the slicks


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Well I got my income Tax return in the mail today! and decided that I was sick of working on a broken ass old desk with no tool space, so I picked up a tool chest.... while getting it, I saw that they had workbenches on sale fo 39.00... so I grabbed one of them..... then I saw that compressors were on for 69.00.... so I bought one of them. 

so heres my Makeshift Hobby area, until I get things cleaned up enough to set it up permanently.










I also bought a light that I mounted to the back board.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

feels nice to have a dedicated workspace :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

nice!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2008, 01:34 AM~10499928
> *feels nice to have a dedicated workspace  :biggrin:
> *


hells yeah! Im in a great mood now! just fixin to start schoolin in the buildoff. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X2, i need to clean my whole area, and get a table set up....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i have to clean my shit up on a daily basis...i work off of a draft table. Works for me, but by the time i have 3 w.i.ps goin on at once..shit starts flyin and eventually the table is covered!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweet. i wish i had my own hobby room lol. im workin off my tiny ass computer desk


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweet. i wish i had my own hobby room lol. im workin off my tiny ass computer desk


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice set-up bro, i want that workbench :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

It was warm enough to throw some paint at a few things today. so I dug out this 70 that I had started working on about 6 months ago. EVerything is shaved. emblems, scripts, badges, locks, handles.

I primered it with flat black, and rattle can`d some Ford "orange crush effect" that I had a buddy mix up for me. so far it has one shot of "Folk Art" high gloss shine clear coat glaze, that lonnie was talking about. Its a good product! still too cold to get the airbrush setup out, so ill use it until it warms up!












Im thinking I will 2 tone it with testors white lightning. then 1 more clear and i should be set!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice! I like that color!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 27 2008, 07:56 PM~10517159
> *It was warm enough to throw some paint at a few things today. so I dug out this 70 that I had started working on about 6 months ago. EVerything is shaved. emblems, scripts, badges, locks, handles.
> 
> I primered it with flat black, and rattle can`d some Ford "orange crush effect" that I had a buddy mix up for me. so far it has one shot of "Folk Art" high gloss shine clear coat glaze, that lonnie was talking about.  Its a good product! still too cold to get the airbrush setup out, so ill use it until it warms up!
> ...


looks bad ass bro that clear is awsome shit :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fuck homie.... that 70 looks sick as fuck :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 27 2008, 08:00 PM~10517203
> *looks bad ass bro that clear is awsome shit :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah this shit is wicked! im actually heading to walmart to pick up a few more cans. 3.49 is cheap as hell!


-Thanks for the comments guys! its finaly warming up here , so ill be painting/building ALOT now!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

-or-


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 28 2008, 02:39 AM~10519226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice 70 bro go old school on this cragars will look sick


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

cant wait to get that package! lmk when yours arrives!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2008, 06:57 PM~10568889
> *cant wait to get that package! lmk when yours arrives!
> *


I HAVE A FEW MORE THINGS I HAVE TO PUT IN THERE BEFORE I SHIP IT , IT WILL BE OUT NEXT WEEK THOUGH......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

where did you get that bench, and what kind of clear is that on the 7O? and where can i find it?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2008, 07:05 PM~10568931
> *where did you get that bench, and what kind of clear is that on the 7O? and where can i find it?
> *


work bench came frm walmart, clearence either 29, or 39.00.

clear is some folk art craft gloss glaze also from walmart, comes in a pink can its in the craft section for like 3.00. takes forever to dry though.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2008, 09:36 PM~10569158
> *clear is some folk art craft gloss glaze also from walmart, comes in a pink can its in the craft section for like 3.00. takes forever to dry though.
> *


but is some NICE shit! lot better then the 99cent shit


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got off work early today... threw some pearl whits on a 64 caddy convertible jo-han kit that i got from the homie Marinate!

Im building this one to look like what my 1:1 wil look like when completed


















also got a base kote on my buildoff ride for mine and undeads build.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@May 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10569412
> *:0  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


X-2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2008, 11:01 AM~10571334
> *X-2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a little bit done on my replica.. another coat of pearl white, and tested the wheels out.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 6 2008, 10:36 AM~10587555
> *lookin good bro
> *


x2 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well this one is SOLD, but I dont think I put it in this thread yet, or posted outside pics, so here she is.

"Panty Raid 67"

































and also, I guess Undead_white_boy backed out on the buildoff, so Ill just add my progress to this thread. Havent really done anything for a good week, r so, but thought Id move it over into my topic:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the urge to build again, so heres a bit of foilwork done!.... I hate foiling with a passion!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

better than silver paint


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking great! that 70 looks sweet on the craigs!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

re-worked the front end, and added a full lip kit


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 nice :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a few spare minutes to lay some paint while the site was down.

















and i had painted this one orange a few months(if not a year ago) and there was a minor blemish on the side, so I decided to fix that, lol. needs foil, a wetsand and final clear yet.

















also my 1:1 caddy steering wheel is done!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work homie.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2008, 10:39 PM~10784861
> *nice work homie.
> *



Very Nice homie


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a silver divider line done, and a clear coat. this is as good as this one will get before final assembly, doors, hood and trunl were glued shut, just a quicky curside build to test out some new paint/clear.


















got a hookup from a buddy too,new HOK sampler.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

nice how much you pay on that sampler? I need to get off the spray cans..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 
Hook a brother up witha the hook up!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 5 2008, 07:53 AM~10803473
> *LOOKIN GOOD!!
> *


X2 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo bro do you know where i can get some real cadillac hubcaps for a 89 hearse
im coming into gitting on monday and one of them are missing so i want a replacement for it


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well i havent been around in a minute. too much family shit going on.
I got few minutes tonight, and threw some paint at this 59 that the homie Linc hooked it up with a few months back!
I wanted something simple that looked good,.... so the hearse now has an older sister...
.
.
.
.
















I did an oldskool looking fade job on the chassis. sprayed it white, then misted the green from the sides to cover the wells, and frame...etc.








same concept on the dash...

















lmk what yall are thinkin...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

kinda like your pink 67 huh? different.... but cool


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks good! nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Not feeling the frame's paint, looks more like green overspray than a fade job


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

those are some nice builds mang


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 18 2008, 09:28 AM~10895739
> *Not feeling the frame's paint, looks more like green overspray than a fade job
> *


I was gonna say that but I didn't want to be the first one. :biggrin: Rest of the paint looks good tho...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just got these today! thanks to the homie Beto!!!








add them to the pile!









Ive got a couple planned out, I just gotta find the time now!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u should be getting myne soon


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 27 2008, 02:16 PM~10964836
> *u should be getting myne soon
> *


ill be on the look out! you still wanting finger boards? I found anothr one


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

yep and any other builts u dont need


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 27 2008, 06:03 PM~10966258
> *ill be on the look out! you still wanting finger boards? I found anothr one
> *


i need any t-hunts


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

back from page 5, lol

flaked out a glasshouse tonight. just wanted a quicky build to get me back into the swing of things.

















and since everyone is workin on the new nova kit... i decided to hack up the somewhat rare trumpeter convertible.

























test/mock up sorta


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

decided to switch things up and take the "crenshaw baller" look. not DonK, just big wheels.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 15 2008, 03:49 PM~11095909
> *lookin good
> *


X2. But hate to bust ur bubble Mademan...its still a donk...lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the color with the black wheels


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres a few more updates on my "weekend warrior" budget race car.got some paint thrown at it (rattle can)
got the window trim all done , and a shot of clear.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

sup with tha lack in tha background. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 17 2008, 10:54 PM~11117265
> *sup with tha lack in tha background. :biggrin:
> *


its getting dipped. fell off the paint stand.
its Hok candy organic green over, orion silver ultra fine flake


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i know how that feels bro, but other rides lookin good


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 17 2008, 10:13 PM~11117455
> *its getting dipped. fell off the paint stand.
> its Hok candy organic green over, orion silver ultra fine flake
> 
> ...


what are you stripping it with?


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 15 2008, 04:45 PM~11095880
> *decided to switch things up and take the "crenshaw baller" look. not DonK, just big wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 17 2008, 11:13 PM~11117455
> *its getting dipped. fell off the paint stand.
> its Hok candy organic green over, orion silver ultra fine flake
> 
> ...


  COLOR SAND & RE-SHOOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got *Most of the body work done on this, and a shot of filler primer, to see where i stand. I hope to have my limetime base on tomoro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie.... sucks about the green one


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 25 2008, 01:31 AM~11175223
> *lookin good homie.... sucks about the green one
> *


yep! but its time to step up my paint game just a little:


- orion silver fine flake








-figuring out my first masks








-getting em filled in








- first color- HOK Planet Green

















I still need t wait for the intercoat clear to dry, then I will wetsand, and mask out for the next patterns :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE! BIGBODY GOIN DOWN!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 15 2008, 03:45 PM~11095880
> *decided to switch things up and take the "crenshaw baller" look. not DonK, just big wheels.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: you got the look dead on


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn!!! lookin good


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

nice color on the caddy


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys. im started masking out the second color "limetime"
im gonna do the hood/trunk first, then the sides after,so i dont risk wrecking it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good bro, nice


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

layed down some lime-time pearl









then masked off a bit more








shot some thinned down organic green kandy









waiting on my intercoat clear to dry, do a wetsand, and hit it with Pagan Gold Kandy, or Lime-gold Kandy.... not sure yet, lol I have about 15 min to decide.

mk what yall thinkin so far!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

clean as hell bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

i decided to shoot Lime-gold kandy! and i really like how it came out. Now is wetsand time, then gel pens, foil and final clear.


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

DAMN!!! that looks sick as hell!


dude the monte hasent even left ontario canadapost is slacking and its pissing me off 

check it

0179 6200 0016 2646


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!! looking good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11198082
> *nice!!!!!!!!!!!! looking good
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice color........ good work.............


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys! I think im FINALLY over my builders block!! time to get down.

power went out for over an hour, so I couldnt do much... sat here and ate cap`n crunch berries mith my moms daycare kids, lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

mmm... i love that shit.... caddy looks good, let me know the status of that package too bro......


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

man you dont have to lie to kick it.. one of the day care kids kicked your butt and took over the computer.. its ok it happens to the best of them.. LMAO... Loving the paint job.. Think it would look 1000% better on my shelf though.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 28 2008, 04:16 PM~11198932
> *man you dont have to lie to kick it.. one of the day care kids kicked your butt and took over the computer.. its ok it happens to the best of them.. LMAO... Loving the paint job.. Think it would look 1000% better on my shelf though.
> *


few hilux`s and well talk, lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hilux?? hmm.. dont think i have any of those.. yup none of those round here..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

more foil


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 28 2008, 03:55 PM~11198759
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOIIIIICE!!!!!! :0  :yes: :tongue:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

where's our crunch berries


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

looking sick homie :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jul 28 2008, 05:42 PM~11199587
> *where's our crunch berries
> *


in the states homie.. you cant get em in canada. I had tyhodge send me some, some fruity pebbles, and cookie crisp, lol

- Thx for the comments guys!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

LMAO.. importing some cap-n-crunch...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

coooookie crisp !!! fuck im comin out for a visit !! 
the states has all the better shit..... Ihop, jack in the box, and marlbro's


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 28 2008, 04:54 PM~11199715
> *in the states homie.. you cant get em in canada. I had tyhodge send me some, some fruity pebbles, and cookie crisp, lol
> 
> - Thx for the comments guys!
> *


seriously????? :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 28 2008, 05:59 PM~11199768
> *LMAO.. importing some cap-n-crunch...
> *


gota do, what ya gota do!lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 28 2008, 10:36 AM~11198079
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


son of a bitch :0 :0 :0 probably the best one i've seen so far :0 :0 :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

DAMN NICE PAINTJOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so do you guys need a hookup for cereal and stuff from the states ???????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 28 2008, 10:56 PM~11202764
> *DAMN NICE PAINTJOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so do you guys need a hookup for cereal and stuff from the states ???????
> *



lol X2 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

couldnt resist did 1 clear coat. just to seal the penwork ive done so far, so that I can wetsand, get a couple more gelpen golors on, thn 4 or so more clears ( Dupont premier Chroma-clear)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE .....turned out real good


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

looking good homie! :thumbsup: 


when ya gona throw down a paint job like that for me :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

u really like that green .... lol they look great thoo


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys! took a quick picture outside this morning.... and DAMN did the clear ever make the flake POP


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:yes: wow that look great i need to invents in some of that clear


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Paintjob looks really nice homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

painted the top and boot, light sandy color. I really like how it looks, came out great. now that the clear is dry I can play with it a bit, I managed to get all the lines burried evenly, so you cant feel the difference between layers
















also started on finishing the interior in the hearse. Foil is prettty much wrapped up on the body.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats so damn cool..... :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

SICK AS HELL NICE JOB HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice paint work man. looks real good.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 31 2008, 02:03 AM~11222115
> *painted the top and boot, light sandy color. I really like how it looks, came out great. now that the clear is dry I can play with it a bit, I managed to get all the lines burried evenly, so you cant feel the difference between layers.*



















also started on finishing the interior in the hearse. Foil is prettty much wrapped up on the body.










:0 *DAMN man that Caddy is beautiful!!!! *:0 

*Hearse is lookin' pimp also.*


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOVIN THAT VERT. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 31 2008, 06:48 AM~11222874
> *LOVIN THAT VERT. :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x3 lol,you gonna leave tha rag white,or give it some color.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

very nice paint job!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 31 2008, 09:57 AM~11223578
> *x3 lol,you gonna leave tha rag white,or give it some color.
> *


its a light tan. needs another shot.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that caddy is looking great. keep it going hommie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

loveing that hearse


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the urge to cut shit up this afternoon!! Finally got my hands on an alternomad!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

sweet


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 6 2008, 03:03 PM~11278301
> *got the urge to cut shit up this afternoon!! Finally got my hands on an alternomad!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:no: should have used a hearse body.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 6 2008, 09:51 PM~11282012
> *:no: should have used a hearse body.....
> *


he got fleetwoods to spare


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

must be nice......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a package from Rick over at scaledreams today!! nice ass gold foil, fresh as a mo fucker!!

heres a pic of the shit I got at my hobby shop for

12.99 
............................................................heres the good shit I got from rick!









ooh yeah... and I foiled this..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie.... u weren't kidding about how fukked that foil was :0

caddy kickin ass homie


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

love that lac! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ive kinda been toying around with this old project a bit too. old school rod. 
full opener.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 where'd you get that!?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 13 2008, 12:18 AM~11330836
> *:0 where'd you get that!?
> *


the 53/4? its the new model king release. I cut the trunk and doors out, and went through my dads old model shit and found the pie crust slicks!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Damn bmf. I have to stick up for the shop though.. Its really not there fault.. Its shitty bmf's fault.. There recent batches have been hit or miss quality wise.. Every time i get some in I examine it like crazy to be sure its good. I check it before i ship it to.. Ive been real lucky not getting any bad batches yet. MY advise to anyone.. When you buy bmf only buy what you know you will use right away. Store it in the fridge. Look at the little window really close before buying it make sure theres no crazing or wrinkles.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2008, 12:21 AM~11330858
> *Damn bmf. I have to stick up for the shop though.. Its really not there fault.. Its shitty bmf's fault.. There recent batches have been hit or miss quality wise.. Every time i get some in I examine it like crazy to be sure its good. I check it before i ship it to.. Ive been real lucky not getting any bad batches yet. MY advise to anyone.. When you buy bmf only buy what you know you will use right away. Store it in the fridge. Look at the little window really close before buying it make sure theres no crazing or wrinkles.
> *



...the shop ownder admitted that hes pretty sure its around 5 years old...sitting on a rack in the sun.... he gave me my money back, but still its the fact that he`d sell it like that that pisses me off!

this is from the shop where the donk caddy kits are 28.99, he still has alternomads on the shelf @ 34.99, an impala ss (94-6) is 26.99.

and 1:18 die casts are 99-110.00. pegasus 1109s are 17.99, etc. etc.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 12 2008, 11:19 PM~11330843
> *the 53/4? its the new model king release. I cut the trunk and doors out, and went through my dads old model shit and found the pie crust slicks!
> *


you have anymore you wanna get rid of?! :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

nice 5 years old.. 

Hey did the bag cups make it up to you yet?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 13 2008, 12:23 AM~11330865
> *you have anymore you wanna get rid of?!  :cheesy:
> *


sorry, just the one. I also have the henry j, lol








I cut apart the factory wheels and spliced together some Keystone classics cause I like the looks of em


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2008, 12:24 AM~11330875
> *nice 5 years old..
> 
> Hey did the bag cups make it up to you yet?
> *


nope. How much was total on it? pm me and ill get a MO out... my paypal is facked for a bit cause im switching over banks.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

whats the plans for the monte?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 13 2008, 12:28 AM~11330903
> *whats the plans for the monte?
> *


I was gonna do a training day, but I think I may do it like the one Pokey did... lime green. I just got some free ALSA paint to try. called toxic... guys trying to convert me from HOK>..doubt that will happen :uh:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 12 2008, 11:29 PM~11330919
> *I was gonna do a training day, but I think I may do it like the one Pokey did... lime green. I just got some free ALSA paint to try. called toxic... guys trying to convert me from HOK>..doubt that will happen :uh:
> *


Alsa has some bad ass colors. Just as good as HOK. I like that u can mix it with the HOK reducer. Some other paints get funky when u mix brands.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

cool cool, i just got another one myself from my buddy tonight, i filled in the chrome mold lines on the side , i dont really know if im gona finish lol, im kinda sick of these montes, i had like 10 of them and traded them all away for like nothing lol, keep and eye out this one i got might be up for tades later on   :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 13 2008, 12:33 AM~11330946
> *cool cool, i just got another one myself from my buddy tonight, i filled in the chrome mold lines on the side , i dont really know if im gona finish lol, im kinda sick of these montes, i had like 10 of them and traded them all away for like nothing lol, keep and eye out this one i got might be up for tades later on      :biggrin:
> *


if it is... Ill take it :biggrin: 
I gotta get your package out tomoro too! just got payed today


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo MADE th rides are lookin sick as hell bro, exspecially the big body vert SWEEEEEETTNESSS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 12 2008, 11:34 PM~11330953
> *if it is... Ill take it  :biggrin:
> I gotta get your package out tomoro too! just got payed today
> *



if i dont finish it then i'll hit ya up

you got my addy?
i'll try and send the dually out this weekend just gota do somethings around the house first to get some money from the parents!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by base905_@Aug 13 2008, 12:39 AM~11330975
> *if i dont finish it then i'll hit ya up
> 
> you got my addy?
> ...


no prob. and yes ive still got your addy.


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 12 2008, 11:39 PM~11330979
> *no prob. and yes ive still got your addy.
> *



cool !


4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: base905, mademan,phatras , modelj12

yo bro im gona try and send the cars too this weekend too if i see ya on msn i;ll hit ya up


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the gold tail light trim done, and colored the lights


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 31 2008, 12:03 AM~11222115
> *painted the top and boot, light sandy color. I really like how it looks, came out great. now that the clear is dry I can play with it a bit, I managed to get all the lines burried evenly, so you cant feel the difference between layers
> 
> 
> ...


Really, really clean looking!! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

green vert is lookin good.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys!! means alot


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 13 2008, 10:44 AM~11332985
> *thanks guys!! means alot
> *


  so hurry up and finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2008, 10:45 AM~11332996
> * so hurry up and finish it. :biggrin:
> *


hurry and finish that one you were gonna finish for last january :biggrin: lol

Im gona clear it tonight after work, if it stops raining, then ill be waiting for my caprice taxis to get here to so I can assemble, minus the chrome. til it gets back.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

#3 finished for the year

just a curbside resin hood. 19" pegasus T`s, with wider tires out back.
gun metal grey, red/burgundy/black mix flocking inside.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like something you'd roll in high school days :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the blck window trim ! Adds that little touch !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Mike.. While i was at woodward today I thought of you and took these pics..

























I have a few more pics of them. There was lots of killer cars there..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

that is the shit..... esp the last one...... :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 16 2008, 03:08 PM~11359868
> *Mike.. While i was at woodward today I thought of you and took these pics..
> 
> 
> ...


damn!! thanks for lookin out homie!! love those pics!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

im still waiting on my pics from you..lmao


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

those grills are twisted sick :0 they should have had them set up on gurneys to pull out of the hearses for transport :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a final clear on the vert tonight. after finishing gold foil. stil need to wait for it to fully dry, then polish the shit outta it. im happy with how it came out though.



















also went to the shop, to figure out some shit tonight, and took my jo-han 64 (that the homie marinate hooked it up on!) the tires are too tall, I need some 5.20s from pegasus.

















heres a couple more of the 1:1 .. ive got all my air setup shit, just waiting on all my fitting , then I can start. Everything else is here.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 that green vert deserves some :worship: , And that 1:1 64 caddy is even cooler. keep up the great work man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 18 2008, 01:17 AM~11369836
> *:0 that green vert deserves some  :worship: , And that 1:1 64 caddy is even cooler. keep up the great work man.
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys! I hope to have the caddy on bags before winter , lol
and the vert... im just waiting on chrome, and my caprice taxi`s to get here. bought 6 of em :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

My Webpage


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2008, 03:06 PM~11373727
> *My Webpage
> *


someone get this spamming motherfucker out of my topic
-dont click the link - possible virus


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yup homies dnt click it i no what it is... i havnt clicked the original URL for that very reason.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 18 2008, 02:06 PM~11373727
> *My Webpage
> *


dumbass :uh: :uh:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Yo made, what's up. I heard you're looking for some gold diamond caps? I have a set. I need some chrome two prongs. or even gold doesn't matter cause I need two sets, one chrome, and the other one I'll paint black. I also have a set of chrome diamond caps. LMK.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

With all these caprices , I figured I might aswell build one, lol.

so far ive got a silver flake base on it, not sure what im gonna do yet.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the vert mocked up too. Now that I have my caprices , i have the correct rear seat.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 19 2008, 01:16 PM~11382203
> *Yo made, what's up. I heard you're looking for some gold diamond caps? I have a set. I need some chrome two prongs. or even gold doesn't matter cause I need two sets, one chrome, and the other one I'll paint black. I also have a set of chrome diamond caps. LMK.
> *


got a pic of the diamond caps?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey made whats up


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 7 2008, 05:48 PM~11542017
> *hey made whats up
> *


nuth, your package is going out again tomoro! you should enjoy the goodies!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks what u want for all them cop lights ant taxi stuff with the caprices


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 7 2008, 06:43 PM~11542358
> *thanks what u want for all them cop lights ant taxi stuff with the caprices
> *


I dunno if there are light bars with em, but if there are Ill throw in the sets from the 2 that i have opened so far.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks man when u do more ill buy them from ya also thanks for keeping me infromed


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

back from page 6 with

" Sunday night tease "

68 cadillac vert, promo style kit, Black Flake, on soem hoppin hydros chrome spoke, gold lip and hex wheels.

lmk what ya think so far :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wheels gotta go.... but i like the color and knockoffs :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 02:58 PM~11778043
> *wheels gotta go.... but i like the color and knockoffs  :biggrin:
> *


yeah im not feelin the HH wheels. I was thinking supremes.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

in the works.
shaved top Fleet. still needs lots of work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna open up the rear window too?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 4 2008, 06:21 PM~11778897
> *gonna open up the rear window too?
> *


yep, trying to find some decent ref. pics.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 4 2008, 05:35 PM~11778988
> *yep, trying to find some decent ref. pics.
> *


i got ya....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ :biggrin: ^ thanks homie!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

My third Finished model of 08

"Sunday Night Tease"
I decided to leave the chrome and gold wires with hex caps, and then accented them with the gold side trim, and shields on the logo, with chrome trim .
the interior is out of a 68 that I got from Mini, which was orig. Painted 2 tone tan and white by Rollinoldskool, I liked it so much that I used it.


























lmk what you think


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys! now to finish my green hearse, and "color greed" big body vert, and have time to work on my street source mag contest s10


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

these 2 are priority now. ive been working on the hearse since April, and the big body vert for a couple months.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Will be looking forward to seeing these done. Especially the hearse. Good picture of the open casket. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THEM CADDIES LOOKIN NICE DUDE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

both are clean, MADE, keep up the excellent work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 04:06 PM~11785736
> *My third Finished model of 08
> 
> "Sunday Night Tease"
> ...


i miss that car.... :tears:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some badass Caddys!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres a couple pictures of my 2door shaved top, using Twinns cast.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

also finished foiling my hearse, minus the door handles.Man this thing was a bitch to foil!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin great homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 07:09 AM~11788792
> *lookin great homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 6 2008, 04:54 AM~11789579
> *X-2
> *


x3


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

evrything looks real good!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 6 2008, 07:52 AM~11789923
> *evrything looks real good!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 5 2008, 10:31 PM~11788551
> *also finished foiling my hearse, minus the door handles.Man this thing was a bitch to foil!!!
> 
> 
> ...



oh yha they suck to foil up 
i did the one you sent me and that took me just about 1 1/2 hrs to foil
went to do a rebuild and the fucker broke


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 9 2008, 11:02 AM~11821596
> *oh yha they suck to foil up
> i did the one you sent me and that took me just about 1 1/2 hrs to foil
> went to do a rebuild and the fucker broke
> *


ive got probly 3+ hours into foiling this one. 

if you want to trade the broken one, lmk. :biggrin: 

also thanks to everyone for the positive comments! I will hopefully have time this weekend to do some work... however its getting cold here and I have no where to paint for the 6-7 months of winter


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i still havent got my stuff homie


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 10 2008, 06:25 PM~11834396
> *ive got probly 3+ hours into foiling this one.
> 
> if you want to trade the broken one, lmk. :biggrin:
> ...


its been cut up and is going to be a 89 caddy hearse
im willing to trade a few kits and some $ for another 66 though
don't matter if its an ambulance or a hearse
and i will stand by my word 
what says you second chance


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

all I have now are SEALED Heavenly Hearses, and a couple flat box first issues.... gonna take hella lot more than a couple kits...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Oct 11 2008, 08:10 PM~11840260
> *i still havent got my stuff homie
> *


remember I said in the PM I was busy as hell with work. and hadnt got a chance to send it.... I siad ill pm you when it goes out.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

oh my bad


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 12 2008, 02:14 AM~11841886
> *all I have now are SEALED Heavenly Hearses, and a couple flat box first issues.... gonna take hella lot more than a couple kits...
> *


thats why i said a couple kits and some $


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Might want to demand pictures of Kevin's "unbuilt kits" before agreeing on a trade:

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...ndpost&p=126322


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Oct 13 2008, 05:51 AM~11847631
> *Might want to demand pictures of Kevin's "unbuilt kits" before agreeing on a trade:
> 
> http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.p...ndpost&p=126322
> *


dont worry, after holding a hearse kit for 2 months waiting for a money order, then a rude response when I asked where my money was, I have learnt.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

hey made, how much u want for a first issue flat box hearse?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 13 2008, 01:58 PM~11850134
> *hey made, how much u want for a first issue flat box hearse?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


sorry not for sale. those are in my collection.of kits that will stay sealed.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lets see pics of them


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hay im not sayin that your wrong or what i did on mcm is false(i am currently working it out with the guy to make it right) they are your kits do with them as you want bro
i want one of the kits but i cant make you do anything
if you want to trade and or sell then i will go for it
if not then its all good bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 13 2008, 10:48 PM~11854994
> *hay im not sayin that your wrong or what i did on mcm is false(i am currently working it out with the guy to make it right) they are your kits do with them as you want bro
> i want one of the kits but i cant make you do anything
> if you want to trade and or sell then i will go for it
> ...


they will be staying in my collection, they go for upwards of 150.00 when they VERY RARELY come up for sale.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 13 2008, 09:50 PM~11855011
> *they will be staying in my collection, they go for upwards of 150.00 when they VERY RARELY come up for sale.
> *


what the heavenly hearses


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 13 2008, 06:55 PM~11855054
> *what the heavenly hearses
> *


drop it..... u can't even pay the guy on MCM $15.... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 13 2008, 09:59 PM~11855096
> *drop it..... u can't even pay the guy on MCM $15....  :uh:
> *


foo dont start this shit if you want to alk crap do it in pms
like i said im working it out
i fucked up big so im going to make it all good with some goodies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 13 2008, 07:01 PM~11855129
> *foo dont start this shit if you want to alk crap do it in pms
> like i said im working it out
> i fucked up big so im going to make it all good with some goodies
> *


 :tears: :tears: 













































:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 13 2008, 10:55 PM~11855054
> *what the heavenly hearses
> *


OG first issue flatbox hearses. the gold cup, red box with the black hearse on it.

dont make me go dig em out of the garage fool

like this


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 13 2008, 10:03 PM~11855147
> *OG first issue flatbox hearses. the gold cup, red box with the black hearse on it.
> 
> dont make me go dig em out of the garage fool
> *


oh i thought you ment the ones with the wierd decals and the surfing seen on the front


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Dime im building for the StreetsourceMag contest
-MONSTER notch!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking saweet homie!!! Almost as saweet as that killer club your reppin to the left there!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11864911
> *Looking saweet homie!!! Almost as saweet as that killer club your reppin to the left there!!!  :cheesy:
> *


as soon as I get my new laptop (courtesy of Future SHithole, cause its been repaired 4 times) I will make a new AVI.... just have no programs on the parents comp.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

also finally got a shot of clear on this one. sorry for the terrible pic, lighting was bad.

the only thing im not happy with is the hood does not line up right ( shitty amt kit) and when I sprayed it with HOK the spot on the hood where you would cut out for the scoop.... pulled through, so the hood look slike shit.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nothing major for updates, got my hands on the new hot wheels 62 bubble top......probly one of the only cars theyve ever made , that they didnt f++k p by putting a hood scoop or flames or anything stupid on.









within 5 minutes of owning it.... had to make a correction....



















Ive gotta try to find some small chrome wires, all I have ar ethe one set of gold.Looks better IMO


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 16 2008, 03:13 PM~11886324
> *nothing major for updates, got my hands on the new hot wheels 62 bubble top......probly one of the only cars theyve ever made , that they didnt f++k p by putting a hood scoop or flames or anything stupid on.
> 
> 
> ...


their 65 and 64s are pretty sweet too


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

did a bit of work on my dime for the streetsourcemag contest. nothing major, but I didi a little bit anyways.


ricks (phatras) airtank assembled


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like u need bags :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 20 2008, 11:09 PM~11925992
> *looks like u need bags  :biggrin:
> *


yep. your Mo goes out tomoro! I just got my cheque today


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I wasnt gonna show this yet, but decided too. Its a fairly rare Jo-han 64 cadillac DeVille, I started by opening the trunk.... then decided to try the doors... and this is where im at right now. I also really like DUb Mogul wheels... and traffic stars are about the closest there are in scale to them, so I went with 20`s.

This one is gona take me a while, but its something Ive wanted to do for a while now. 

I call it "Cruel DeVille"
















trunk Jambed.


















and just cause..... got 3 more in the mail today from the homie beto! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: i see you lurking............


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2008, 08:14 PM~11945523
> *:0  :cheesy:  i see you lurking............
> *


you get the paint from the homie phatras yet?
your parcel from me is in the mail too :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 22 2008, 07:17 PM~11945557
> *you get the paint from the homie phatras yet?
> your parcel from me  is in the mail too  :biggrin:
> *


yes :yes: 


and no.....  yours hasnt arrived yet, i cant wait though!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well I took a couple days off the forum, to party in the next city over (2 hours away) before the partying started I hit up the Hobby shop and stocked up on a few goods.










I said when I started this topic I was gonna get down this year, so I jumped in on these 2 major projects.


















and my (90`s period custom) mini truck box s-dime

















anxious to get into that ice cream cake!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice stuff..............


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Your getting down homie looks good so far


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres "Root Beer Float" , just a quickie build to take occupy my mind, lol. New testors One Shot root beer. I really like this color. Gotta get more ( Thanks to Jordan Phat97yukon for hookin it up in a trade)


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

masked the frame and sprayed it (background)








mock up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 holy shit! its not green! haha im j/p bro ...... nice work


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah I had a streak of green eh, lol damn I love that testors green though.

Im trying to get a few projects painted, as I will have no where to paint for 7 months within a couple weeks, when it starts to snow


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What brown is that, I like....keep them caddies comin...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 29 2008, 10:04 PM~12011458
> *What brown is that, I like....keep them caddies comin...
> *


the new testors "root beer brown" just came out a couple weeks ago!

I just got it and the new PINK!! lmao... I like oddball caddies, haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 30 2008, 12:04 AM~12011454
> *yeah I had a streak of green eh, lol damn I love that testors green though.
> 
> Im trying to get a few projects painted, as I will have no where to paint for 7 months within a couple weeks, when it starts to snow
> *


i hear ya, its to damn cold here to paint already


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

quick mock up.

show white pearl

top will be white too. with gold and chrome trim, etc.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn thats going to be a nice ass build bro


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 29 2008, 07:06 PM~12009600
> *heres "Root Beer Float"  , just a quickie build to take occupy my mind, lol. New testors One Shot root beer. I really like this color. Gotta get more ( Thanks to Jordan Phat97yukon for hookin it up in a trade)
> 
> 
> ...




Yer welcome bro.... let me know when it comes time to need more :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Oct 29 2008, 11:03 PM~12012079
> *Yer welcome bro.... let me know when it comes time to need more  :biggrin:
> *


next pay day ill get you to grab me a few more cans


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cadillac looks good, made


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 30 2008, 02:19 AM~12012620
> *cadillac looks good, made
> *


x2 thats the color i painted my wagon!! its a badass color and the new testors paint is the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 30 2008, 07:19 AM~12012620
> *cadillac looks good, made
> *


X-2........ :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Rare Olds "pretty in Pink"

just wiating for it to dry so I can do the silver flake top, and some pin striping.
then lay some clear. I opened the hood, and thanks to MINI , I am using the 62 impala vert as a donor.

























WITH FLASH









im gonna mix some Blue pearl in with the clear coat... give it some BAM


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

That looks good Mademan. :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

thats pretty !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good so far man!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn nice, is that the testors lacquer pink?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

well what did the canook post say?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 14 2008, 09:50 PM~12160255
> *Rare Olds "pretty in Pink"
> 
> just wiating for it to dry so I can do the silver flake top, and some pin striping.
> ...





thats fly homie........................nice work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEY ALL LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the top flaked.









did the foiling.









now I just gotta figure out what im gonna do to make it pop! It needs some pinstriping or something.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

id say some nice pinstripes for just under the rear pillars all the way back on ths sides....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Nov 14 2008, 08:13 PM~12160982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS HOT.... :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 07:57 PM~12195327
> *
> DAMN THATS HOT.... :cheesy:
> *


show up yet


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

tried my hand at making clear decals.... first try= victory!

im messing with some striping... I think the hood will stay.... but the trunk needs redone.


































lmk if your fellin it or not!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Throwed mayne!!!!!!!!( i Like dat ) :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks homies. KIm gonna clean up the trunk one a bit, and add some gold to the hood and trunk, and clear and call it done!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I dunno Made. I thought u were gonna just keep it like that with some fat whitewalls on it. Im not really feelin the decal on the trunk. The pink and silver was clean just like that.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 19 2008, 01:38 AM~12198510
> *I dunno Made. I thought u were gonna just keep it like that  with some fat whitewalls on it. Im not really feelin the decal on the trunk. The pink and silver was clean just like that.
> *


yeah... im not sure im feelin it either.
ill sleep on it... and decide in the a.m!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well get to bed then red leaf ! And remember its ok to rub ! But its not ok to jerk !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The decals for sure got to go!!! And I'm not sure about those strippings either!!! I liked it clean myself but it's your build homie!!! Looks good no matter what..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 19 2008, 01:26 AM~12198737
> *The decals for sure got to go!!! And I'm not sure about those strippings either!!! I liked it clean myself but it's your build homie!!! Looks good no matter what..
> *


ditch the decal , keep the stripes.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

did a bit more work on "root beer float"


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn double post!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sick builds bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice bro!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just about done shaving this lac.

gotta finish the drivers side, and open up the rear window... square off the back of the roof a bit and add mouldings.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the rear window opened up, now I gotta do mouldings..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

F**K :angry: lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

PAY ATTENTION!!!





HURRY SQUEEZE IT AND MAKE GRAPHICS


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 22 2008, 02:34 AM~12228154
> *PAY ATTENTION!!!
> HURRY SQUEEZE IT AND MAKE GRAPHICS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres whats on the bench as of now. I want to finish up a few of these.

The Big body vert, and the Green Hearse in particular.









2 shaved caddies im workin at.
big body and 90`d, with the vynil shaved and back windows opend up\








some test fits on "root beer float"








almost done with the hearse









































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: SWEET LACS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^thanks homie.

I plan to get "Familia" ready for paint soon too.
had to cut a section out of the floor for the second row of seats. This one will have a detailed "DoUgh" Hydro setup- 2 pumps 4 dumps, etc.


















Im thinking 2 tone HOK cinder red, and orion silver.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looking good made


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You got some skillz Made


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

decided to put some work in on the 64 Hardtop.
since I cut the trunk out I had to finish doing the "jamb/weatherstripping" and box it in and make it look like the real thing ( which helps that I have one in the garage, lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

trunk looks clean man!


nice work


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2 looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice job


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

almost ready for final assembly!
its down to the chassis and Engine and its done!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 26 2008, 03:51 AM~12261642
> *decided to put some work in on the 64 Hardtop.
> since I cut the trunk out I had to finish doing the "jamb/weatherstripping" and box it in and make it look like the real thing ( which helps that I have one in the garage, lol)
> 
> ...


Made like the detail pictures of your fab work. Will be looking forward to seeing what you come up with for this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin smooth


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^thanks guys!

I did a mock up of the engine compartment, motor, etc.
Im pretty happy with it, I think I achieved the clean, full show look I was tryin for.


























I also finished making the engine cover, turned out alright, I may re-foil it though.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

looks bad ass man !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

who says I cant have 1 of EVERY style :biggrin: ?

started on my 1/4 top about an hour ago.

heres where im at.... long ways to go yet.

































where its at now :biggrin:  









im debating weather or not to cut a big sun roof or not.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

naw homie keep it clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bastard


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

go 4 it!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> who says I cant have 1 of EVERY style :biggrin: ?
> 
> started on my 1/4 top about an hour ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks damn good.....


sunroof would be throwed!!!! go for it!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

finished foiling "root beer float"
not really happy with it. White top came out grayish.... gotta clear it and throw it together... call it done.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Lookin good Made!! nice and clean! the top looks white to me! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

GOOD JOB MADE......... :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

need opinions.



since im doing a new style cruiser with this old johan kit.... new 20"s and an air setup.









should i leave the interior stock looking:









or cut it up and do a new leather style interior (of course i would use the matching buckets, but rework whem so they dont look like racing seats.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LEAVE THE INTERIOR STOCK AND SELL ME THE FRONT AND REAR SEATS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yea leave um stock bro


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2008, 08:17 AM~12377477
> *yea leave um stock bro
> *


x3


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Stock, if it was a vert, the modern look would stand out more


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 9 2008, 12:46 PM~12379406
> *Stock, if it was a vert, the modern look would stand out more
> *


so... save the seats for this one?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

yeppers


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well i decided to cut it up anyways... if I dont like how it looks ill just use it in the vert..... same interior tub.








I sectioned out a piece of the back seat, to lower the back a bit.
















now im gonna cut the sides and stuff off of the front buckets, and bulk em up a bit.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 9 2008, 03:00 PM~12380095
> *so... save the seats for this one?
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, that thing looks like a micro machine on the hood of your vert lol


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 9 2008, 02:00 PM~12380095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ mades MINI ME...

thats on point dude..
looks jus like yo shit.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 9 2008, 06:37 PM~12381853
> *lol @ mades MINI ME...
> 
> thats on point dude..
> ...


LMAO "MINI ME" THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well , I couldnt find any seats that matched the rear seat im using, and the front seats looked to "racey).... so I bulked em up a bit, by adding styrine, and shaving it to the shape I wanted with a razor knife.










































heres what ive ended up with... before filler and primer etc.
its got more of a "new caddy " seat feel to it.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

those seats are killer... i agree with your about the front seats.... have u looked into a set of c-5 or c-6 vette buckets?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I cut the factory speaker out of the og seat, and moulded it into the fairlane seat.

I think it looks pretty good? opinions?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin sweeet mang !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got some clear on "root beer float" im pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like glass man !!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice and glossy bro, looks good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work on those seats!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 11 2008, 12:46 AM~12395766
> *got some clear on "root beer float"  im pretty happy with how it came out.
> 
> 
> ...





thats clean bro


and im still shocked its not green :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2008, 11:39 AM~12399945
> *thats clean bro
> and im still shocked its not green :biggrin:
> *


haha, yeah I had a green streak going for a while there.


The guys on MCM tell me I need to broaden my building... apparently there is more to models building then cadillac.... I say they are crazy!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 11 2008, 02:54 PM~12400572
> *haha, yeah I had a green streak going for a while there.
> The guys on MCM tell me I need to broaden my building... apparently there is more to models building then cadillac.... I say they are crazy!!
> *




nuthin but caddys in that world :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 11 2008, 01:54 PM~12400572
> *haha, yeah I had a green streak going for a while there.
> The guys on MCM tell me I need to broaden my building... apparently there is more to models building then cadillac.... I say they are crazy!!
> *


hey bro, i stepped up on mcm and told em how it was lol, you're a caddy man, hell, i never really been into caddy's much, but i wanna get ahold of a johan 64 now :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

back from page 6.

for christmas from my fam. I got a snap dually ( yes they got it at the hobby shop,... thats how old his stock is ) and a donk caddy. as well as a shitload of hobby knives and blades.

i decided to make my dually into the "made" shop truck. all ive done so far is clean it up a bit, and add a sunroof.








around the glass still needs to be cleaned up, and add a lip









also here is an update on "Root Beer Float"
foil and clear is all done, trim is all painted and put on.








I want to finish at least one more before new years.

Im definatly gonna get down more in 09!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looking good!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 27 2008, 02:49 AM~12535054
> *back from page 6.
> 
> for christmas from my fam. I got a snap dually ( yes they got it at the hobby shop,... thats how old his stock is ) and a donk caddy. as well as a shitload of hobby knives and blades.
> ...




caddy looks smooth bro, and i have to grab one of the duallys.

looking good man


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

My Sister gave me my present today! she knows I love Lacs....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ill take the box on the right....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 27 2008, 10:48 PM~12540068
> *ill take the box on the right....
> *


you'll take an ass whoopin from made :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 27 2008, 05:51 PM~12540094
> *you'll take an ass whoopin from made  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he enjoys that kind of shit


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 27 2008, 10:52 PM~12540110
> *he enjoys that kind of shit
> *


he likes the pain :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 27 2008, 08:54 PM~12540128
> *he likes the pain  :roflmao:
> *


and the crack lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 27 2008, 11:59 PM~12540198
> *and the crack lol
> *




nikka you got no room to talk! :uh: 


listen................. go back to your room and dont come out till someone tells you too! :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Dec 27 2008, 08:59 PM~12540198
> *and the crack lol
> *


fuck off..... :uh:  weed head  .... its far from crackhead.... dipnutts..... :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

That brown looks good bro.The paint looks wet.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 16 2008, 12:06 AM~9706879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



C.M.B.I BOMB SQUAD!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

gangsta !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn everybodies droppin' bombs.Lookin' good Made.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 27 2008, 12:49 AM~12535054
> *back from page 6.
> 
> for christmas from my fam. I got a snap dually ( yes they got it at the hobby shop,... thats how old his stock is ) and a donk caddy. as well as a shitload of hobby knives and blades.
> ...


more on the MADE TRUCK

made a set of duallies for the back.

























lmk what yall think. yay, or nay?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

looks good.. now I see why ya wanted those wheels..lol..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 5 2009, 07:32 PM~12614844
> *looks good.. now I see why ya wanted those wheels..lol..
> *


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nay



send em to me :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

sexxxxxy !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin right on man!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for all of the comments guys! I decided that it just wouldnt be right for me to build a model without cadillac parts, so I hacked up an ext.....

























still needs LOTS of work, but at least im workin on something, lol


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

hey nice lookin truck


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

nice project


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon+Jan 6 2009, 08:23 AM~12620292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys! when I get home from work, im gonna get down on it again. make that front end fit right!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good bro, im lovein them dually wheels too


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 6 2009, 01:47 AM~12619074
> *thanks for all of the comments guys! I decided that it just wouldnt be right for me to build a model without cadillac parts, so I hacked up an ext.....
> 
> ]
> ...


:rofl:

wouldnt have it any other way, eh?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 03:07 PM~12623086
> *:rofl:
> 
> wouldnt have it any other way, eh?
> *


not at all, lol


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that dually is gonna be tight those wheels look good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

That bomb looks sweet bro as does the dually.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hacked up more of the EXT......










:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:nicoderm: thats nice


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

FAWK YEAH MAN !!!!! lol thats what i thought of doin on my SS-calade


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

sweeeeet


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys! im really gonna try to put down, and show the newbs n bitches how its done for `09.

im gonna try to get finances in order to make it to an nnl later on in the year, if not, than next year FOR SURE.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2009, 01:54 AM~12629171
> *thanks guys! im really gonna try to put down, and show the newbs n bitches how its done for `09.
> 
> im gonna try to get finances in order to make it to an nnl later on in the year, if not, than next year FOR SURE.
> *



you on th east coast? or west?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

right in the middle, lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jan 6 2009, 10:40 PM~12628986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you wasnt shitting you are up nawf of the border huh?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

why didnt you screen shot it made?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2009, 02:13 AM~12629365
> *right in the middle, lol
> 
> 
> ...




so if you were to go to a nnl................ witch one? east or west?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

probly west. ive always wanted to go out west.... that way mabey i could convince tjay (project59) to let me fly out to his place, and we could drive down into the states :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 7 2009, 11:03 AM~12631928
> *why didnt you screen shot it made?
> *


I was on a work computer, and didnt want to mess with shit, so i just snapped a pic and saved it to my photobucket.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2009, 02:44 PM~12632633
> *probly west. ive always wanted to go out west.... that way mabey i could convince tjay (project59) to let me fly out to his place, and we could drive down into the states  :biggrin:
> *




 



I know i gotta make a show soon too! 


toledo, or jersey................. this year, or def. next year :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOW FAR IS IT TO WINNIPEG FROM YOUR SPOT ! 

ITS ONLY 10 HOURS FROM WINNIPEG TO KANSAS CITY.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 01:17 PM~12632969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 11 hours they say, but im sure weve made it in under 8 before.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 01:17 PM~12632969
> *
> 
> 
> ...



heres what i got on google maps from my doorstep to kansas
Driving directions to Kansas
2,341 km – about 23 hours 53 mins

I definatly want to make it out to Toledo, but id like to hit up a show on the west coast.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2009, 12:38 PM~12633192
> *heres what i got on google maps from my doorstep to kansas
> Driving directions to Kansas
> 2,341 km – about 23 hours 53 mins
> ...


ITS ONLY 23 HOURS TO HERE? COME DOWN TO THE HEARTLAND SHOW.... :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 7 2009, 01:42 PM~12633228
> *ITS ONLY 23 HOURS TO HERE? COME DOWN TO THE HEARTLAND SHOW.... :cheesy:
> *


23 hours by car, but im sure it would only be like 8 hours by plane.... but a ticket is like 1100.00 return.

I was checkin for toledo last night, and the nearest place to fly out from is winnipeg direct to toledo, 7 hours in the air... the cheapest ticket was 730.00 to about 1300.00. so id be looking at 250.00 from saskatoon ( an hour south of me) to winnipeg, then 750ish to toledo and back, then another 250.00 back to saskatoon, where I could have a ride back home waiting.

so id be in for about 13-1400.00 just for a weekend. without hotels, and food coasts, contest stuff, etc.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

COME TO KC... YOU CAN CRASH IN THE HEARSE.... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 7 2009, 01:54 PM~12633392
> *COME TO KC... YOU CAN CRASH IN THE HEARSE.... :biggrin:
> *


camp-out in the hearse!!!! you ,me ,mini, biggc. ill bring grahm wafers well make smores!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2009, 12:57 PM~12633428
> *camp-out in the hearse!!!! you ,me ,mini, biggc. ill bring grahm wafers well make smores!! lol :biggrin:
> *


I KEEP A BONFIRE IN THE BACK YARD.... :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

BIG things happnin this year. Just got back from the next city over.... picked up a few supplies :biggrin: 

















picked this up at a toy show.... MINT original, with OG battery in plastic, and OG box.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

good find


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks to the homie [email protected] (for letting me add the few parts to his chrome order) the hearse is finally gona get done. Just finished cleaning the last 5 pieces up!! gotta get em in the mail to him tomoro :biggrin: im excited as hell!!! lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin sweet. Bout damn time..that thing must have a 1/2" of dust on it now.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 11 2009, 10:42 PM~12676162
> *thanks to the homie [email protected] (for letting me add the few parts to his chrome order) the hearse is finally gona get done. Just finished cleaning the last 5 pieces up!! gotta get em in the mail to him tomoro  :biggrin:  im excited as hell!!! lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

shop dually looks good


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 13 2009, 12:19 AM~12688121
> *shop dually looks good
> *


thanks! lots more work yet, but ive got a pretty good idea of where im going with it.


im thinking platinum pearl metallic (hok) and cinder red metallic (hok)


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sonds good


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 11 2009, 08:41 PM~12674205
> *BIG things happnin this year.  Just got back from the next city over.... picked up a few supplies  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man , thruo that squadron model putty away and buy some polyester glazing putty from evercote. It dries lighting fast , doesn't swrink, and doesn't attack plastic.  Oh yea I'll be looking for those lace paint jobs, I know they'll look good.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

get at me tommarow if you still need that cap


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I wasnt gonna post this up until it was further along, but here it goes.

91-96 Buick Roadmaster

started with a caprice , a damaged big body, and some cutting tools








I then carefully marked out both for the cuts.








test fitting








Started filling in the rear door lines, so I can scribe new ones. also started filling in the mirror holes, etc.

























next steps will be to remove the Caprice side mouldings so that the correct mouldings can be added, as well as reshape both front and rear wheel wells.

I will try to update this as I go, and hopefully after im done with it, mabey mini, Biggs, or Twinn can have a go at correcting my work, and possibly casting it if there is enough interest.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

interested.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 20 2009, 07:55 PM~12764012
> *interested.....
> *



X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2009, 01:57 PM~12633428
> *camp-out in the hearse!!!! you ,me ,mini, biggc. ill bring grahm wafers well make smores!! lol :biggrin:
> *


  where am i?? :biggrin: i think u should come to the heartland nats too! im goin again!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 20 2009, 07:06 PM~12764136
> * where am i?? :biggrin: i think u should come to the heartland nats too! im goin again!
> *


im gonna try, if not this year, next for sure!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

started on the rear end
















still LOTS of work ahead!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shit, that is gonna look tight!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

man that drivers side taillight is all wrong.. :cheesy: get back to work..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im watching this buick


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive STARTED reshaping the rear wheel wells, and have decided that im going to add a thin piece of styrine in to the roof where the black squigle is.








I also need to finish the tail lights on the sides.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

cast it!!!! :angry:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:420: :420:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 21 2009, 12:16 AM~12767914
> *cast it!!!!  :angry:
> *


its a far far ways from that yet. Ill have to talk with twinn after its finished.... really all depends on how it turns out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 21 2009, 11:47 AM~12771785
> *its a far far ways from that yet. Ill have to talk with twinn after its finished.... really all depends on how it turns out.
> *


well so far so good. i'd jump on it once it comes out


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good so far...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE. THAT'S A GOOD START.  

GOT THE STUFF YOU SENT ME THIS MORNING BRO, THANKS; I WILL PUT IT TO GOOD USE. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a few more minutes to work at it today, sectioned the roof to make it fit better, as well as started working on the drivers tail light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 25 2009, 09:54 PM~12812468
> *got a few more minutes to work at it today, sectioned the roof to make it fit better, as well as started working on the drivers tail light.
> 
> 
> ...


You are off to a good start. Would also like to see this casted.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 25 2009, 04:59 PM~12812523
> *You are off to a good start. Would also like to see this casted.
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 25 2009, 07:59 PM~12812523
> *You are off to a good start. Would also like to see this casted.
> *


x2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Finished up with my wheels for my 66 Hearse.

*NOTE* if you so decide to use my idea, Please do not post on other forums that you "got the idea yourself" at least give credit. over the last few months ive seen lots of ideas from not just myself but from the big dogs on here, being used by a member or 2 who post on other forums, claiming them to be their ideas.

end rant/

just need to rechrome the centres now


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lighting sucks, but they are OG 66 cap centers.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

oh and...... :werd:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

wheels are looking good! nice job on those! :cheesy:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

they look crazy !!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

those wheels look sick :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes: killer rims....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 25 2009, 11:31 PM~12815105
> *Finished up with my wheels for my 66 Hearse.
> 
> *NOTE* if you so decide to use my idea, Please do not post on other forums that you "got the idea yourself" at least give credit. over the last few months ive seen lots of ideas from not just myself but from the big dogs on here, being used by a member or 2 who post on other forums, claiming them to be their ideas.
> ...


Hope this wasn't pointed towards me bro.Rims are looking sick.When will it be done now J/K LOL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 26 2009, 04:00 PM~12822097
> *Hope this wasn't pointed towards me bro.Rims are looking sick.When will it be done now J/K LOL.
> *


he doesn't have a deadline and isn't tryin to just slap it together done.... personally i think he has so much work into it he should take his time and not take any shortcuts....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2009, 08:35 PM~12822486
> *he doesn't have a deadline and isn't tryin to just slap it together done.... personally i think he has so much work into it he should take his time and not take any shortcuts....
> *


thats the plan! takin my time, makin haters whine!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Finally got a 4 door ready to be preped for paint, all trimmed up, etc . Just getting ready to mark out and cut the sunroof. It will be build mostly stockish, on wires, no hydraulics or anything. Basically how I would like to build up the 1:1 that I am going to look at tomoro.









after I cut out the resin wiper cowl, i added one from an impala ss ( donor kit body) and added a piece of brass wire for strength, then zap-a-gapped it.









will be going Black, with a black top, and tinted windows ( all rolled partially down) with black wires,with either gold or chrome lips and knockoffs.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 27 2009, 10:16 PM~12832746
> *Finally got a 4 door ready to be preped for paint, all trimmed up, etc . Just getting ready to mark out and cut the sunroof. It will be build mostly stockish, on wires, no hydraulics or anything. Basically how I would like to build up the 1:1 that I am going to look at tomoro.
> 
> 
> ...


had some downtime with the forums being dead and all huh? :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

do the gold lips and throw a steeler symbol on the trunk and ill buy that shit quick :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

yep! 
had a rough day at work, so I needed to unwind and cut shit up :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds good made i got a new one coming :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 26 2009, 08:00 PM~12822097
> *Hope this wasn't pointed towards me bro.Rims are looking sick.When will it be done now J/K LOL.
> *


Yes it was pointed directly at you. If I recall correctly your project "blacked out" is an exact ripoff of something rollinoldskool told you over the phone that he was planning on doing. The lace idea that Biggs showed us, you basically have taken credit for, as well as the piping Idea that I used on my hearse, Hell you even foiled your hearse interior EXACTLY like mine, as I foiled a few parts that shuldnt have been, such as the tray between the drivers compartment and the laoding section.

and no, I do not want your 5.00 big lots Donk impala, and 15.00 for one of my caprices. your money and trades mean nothing to me Kevin, its alrady been what, 2 or 3 times you were supposed to buy something and i waited on your money... and nothing.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2009, 07:19 AM~12834984
> *Hell you even foiled your hearse interior EXACTLY like mine, as I foiled a few parts that shuldnt have been, such as the tray between the drivers compartment and the laoding section.
> 
> *


PIC? I DIDNT NOTICE THAT ON YOURS , and no i wont copy ya.... :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2009, 06:19 AM~12834984
> *Yes it was pointed directly at you. If I recall correctly your project "blacked out" is an exact ripoff of something rollinoldskool told you over the phone that he was planning on doing. The lace idea that Biggs  showed us, you basically have taken credit for, as well as the piping  Idea that I used on my hearse, Hell you even foiled your hearse interior EXACTLY like mine, as I foiled a few parts that shuldnt have been, such as the tray between the drivers compartment and the laoding section.
> 
> and no, I do not want your 5.00 big lots Donk impala, and 15.00 for one of my caprices. your money and trades mean nothing to me Kevin, its alrady been what, 2 or 3 times you were supposed to buy something and i waited on your money... and nothing.
> *


see kevin....here we go again dude...you screwed up homie...we told ya about that at the model meeting at pegasus! should of not takin credit,but given credit where credit was due!...

nice job on the wheels and some sick builds in here bro!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just put an offer on one of my "wants list" 1:1 cars.

needs a good wash, and a top scrubbing. but is clean as hell otherwise. Needs motor work, im pretty sure its the headgasket.... but for the price I offered.... Ill wdrive away laughing if I get it.


































its optioned to the sack.... minus Leather, its got the dark burgundy velour.... whic is alright with me. not a leatherin winter fan.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice!! Head gaskets a big job hope you low balled him good!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 28 2009, 06:03 PM~12840402
> *Nice!! Head gaskets a big job hope you low balled him good!
> *


$1000.00 lol with 4 new tires, and a new ignition module (300.00) just instsalled at the dealership.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That a boy!!!  You'll be schooling them large if they pony up! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 28 2009, 06:10 PM~12840467
> *That a boy!!!   You'll be schooling them large if they pony up!  :cheesy:
> *


ill be schoolin em all if I roll hard like this....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet caddy


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 28 2009, 07:19 AM~12834984
> *Yes it was pointed directly at you. If I recall correctly your project "blacked out" is an exact ripoff of something rollinoldskool told you over the phone that he was planning on doing. The lace idea that Biggs  showed us, you basically have taken credit for, as well as the piping  Idea that I used on my hearse, Hell you even foiled your hearse interior EXACTLY like mine, as I foiled a few parts that shuldnt have been, such as the tray between the drivers compartment and the laoding section.
> 
> and no, I do not want your 5.00 big lots Donk impala, and 15.00 for one of my caprices. your money and trades mean nothing to me Kevin, its alrady been what, 2 or 3 times you were supposed to buy something and i waited on your money... and nothing.
> *



Bullshit i never took any credit for the shit i do.I have used some ideas from variouse people such as biggs,R.O. and others(no you are not the only on to pipe the interior of you builds there are others out there too) BUT i mostly use things i have seen in the actual automotive world.Such as lace paint jobs that has been done since the late 60's.Piping interior done since custom interiors were started.So don't get your panties in a twist foo if my shit isn't the exact same as yours then don't fuckin trip.As for Blackout R.O. never told me shit about what he was going to do but i can guarantee that it will not be a lowrider of any sorts but a street legal race car.Now since you have the time on your hands to shit talk GO BUILD SOMETHING.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2009, 11:00 AM~12847942
> *Bullshit i never took any credit for the shit i do.I have used some ideas from variouse people such as biggs,R.O. and others(no you are not the only on to pipe the interior of you builds there are others out there too) BUT i mostly use things i have seen in the actual automotive world.Such as lace paint jobs that has been done since the late 60's.Piping interior done since custom interiors were started.So don't get your panties in a twist foo if my shit isn't the exact same as yours then don't fuckin trip.As for Blackout R.O. never told me shit about what he was going to do but i can guarantee that it will not be a lowrider of any sorts but a street legal race car.Now since you have the time on your hands to shit talk GO BUILD SOMETHING.
> *


IM workin on 1:1s fool. and if you havent noticed ive got about 60 high end projects going.

EVERY variation of the big body, and 91-92 fleet, as well as an OG 80s fleetwood (non 90`d) im scratch building a Roadmaster, and working on a few masters to be cast.....

btw Im working 70 + hours a week

thanks for comming out.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 29 2009, 10:03 AM~12847975
> *IM workin on 1:1s fool. and if you havent noticed ive got about 60 high end projects going.
> 
> EVERY variation of the big body, and 91-92 fleet, as well as an OG 80s fleetwood (non 90`d) im scratch building a Roadmaster, and working on a few masters to be cast.....
> ...



Well good for you maybe you'll think about working on those then opening you mouth about how i took credit for this and that or how i jacked this idea or that idea from this person.Me and biggs talked about the shit you put on the caddy shack and the fact you criticize my work on the fact i have something someone else did is sickining isn't that what this site is about improving building skills.Unless
you have something you want to get off your chest this arguement is OVER.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2009, 11:09 AM~12848050
> *Well good for you maybe you'll think about working on those then opening you mouth about how i took credit for this and that or how i jacked this idea or that idea from this person.Me and biggs talked about the shit you put on the caddy shack and the fact you criticize my work on the fact i have something someone else did is sickining isn't that what this site is about improving building skills.Unless
> you have something you want to get off your chest this arguement is OVER.
> *


Im not even gonna waste my time on you :twak:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Good same to you.i will however say this after you get your ass handed to you by street racing king(for the fact you dont have any progress pics) I am down to resume the build off.But with a twist your hearse is almost done and well my 59 is MIA.So i think its time for some new plastic.So what do you say you talk the talk but are you willing to walk the walk?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2009, 11:21 AM~12848193
> *Good same to you.i will however say this after you get your ass handed to you by street racing king(for the fact you dont have any progress pics) I am down to resume the build off.But with a twist your hearse is almost done and well my 59 is MIA.So i think its time for some new plastic.So what do you say you talk the talk but are you willing to walk the walk?
> *


hahaha


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo kev, drop it! You said the argument was over but you once again popped off at the mouth again! Chill bro! Leave it be! Go build something! 

Mademan any more updated pics of the roadmaster project?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 29 2009, 01:09 PM~12849235
> *Yo kev, drop it! You said the argument was over but you once again popped off at the mouth again! Chill bro! Leave it be! Go build something!
> 
> Mademan any more updated pics of the roadmaster project?
> *


nothing as of right now. been too busy working. ive got something like 68 hours in this week already, and still have one more shift to do, so nothing has happened this week.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Right right


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn man...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

good lord 68 hour do you sleep lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a package from scaledreams today. so I put in a few minutes on my shop dually.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

also marked out the sunroof on my big body









and got my resin chassis from Modeltech... thanks homie
btw its for my Pro street Build off build


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> also marked out the sunroof on my big body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin badass on the dually.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> > also marked out the sunroof on my big body
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 29 2009, 09:45 PM~12854170
> *also marked out the sunroof on my big body
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

damn made alot of projects goin on keep up the good work


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hell yeah made


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 31 2009, 12:07 AM~12864824
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


watch out mades got a grinder :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thats a great pic lol Dr mike aka DR caddy specialty is cadilac arest, looks half in shock half psyco


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

silver leaf yes or no?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 31 2009, 02:49 PM~12867718
> *silver leaf yes or no?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yes


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Got the 1:1 fleetwood for 1700.00 taxes in! so Ill be picking it up monday!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 29 2009, 07:00 AM~12847942
> *Bullshit i never took any credit for the shit i do.I have used some ideas from variouse people such as biggs,R.O. and others(no you are not the only on to pipe the interior of you builds there are others out there too) BUT i mostly use things i have seen in the actual automotive world.Such as lace paint jobs that has been done since the late 60's.Piping interior done since custom interiors were started.So don't get your panties in a twist foo if my shit isn't the exact same as yours then don't fuckin trip.As for Blackout R.O. never told me shit about what he was going to do but i can guarantee that it will not be a lowrider of any sorts but a street legal race car.Now since you have the time on your hands to shit talk GO BUILD SOMETHING.
> *


bullshit.... :uh: same old kevin huh


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 29 2009, 07:45 PM~12854170
> *also marked out the sunroof on my big body
> 
> 
> ...


Funny shit!! Those builds are lookin bad ass as usual. How's the Roadmaster comin?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 31 2009, 11:14 PM~12871170
> *Funny shit!! Those builds are lookin bad ass as usual. How's the Roadmaster comin?
> *


roadmaster is comming along good. I think I may have aquired a resin wagon to use the front clip off of.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

go to TWINNS SALE TOPIC.... and order this shit asap!!!
great looking resin, cant wait to get it built up!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Bastard


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

bastard x2....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 lock and load?

exact 1:24 shottys for future Gansta builds :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 2 2009, 06:32 PM~12886599
> *go to TWINNS SALE TOPIC.... and order this shit asap!!!
> great looking resin, cant wait to get it built up!
> 
> ...


were did you get those wheels and tires bro???


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 3 2009, 12:14 AM~12890027
> *were did you get those wheels and tires bro???
> *


the aoshima 4 runner kit.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey made u really must like caddys dont u


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 3 2009, 12:20 AM~12890075
> *hey made u really must like caddys dont u
> *


check my sig... thats all I roll.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 2 2009, 11:16 PM~12890045
> *the aoshima 4 runner kit.
> *


I know your looking for more of those wheels/rims. I got just one set. And I got some outers to make them DEEPER


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Feb 3 2009, 12:22 AM~12890099
> *I know your looking for more of those wheels/rims. I got just one set. And I got some outers to make them DEEPER
> *


pm me what your looking for :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 2 2009, 11:01 PM~12889896
> *:0 lock and load?
> 
> exact 1:24 shottys for future Gansta builds  :biggrin:
> ...


where did you get the fire power :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 3 2009, 12:24 AM~12890108
> *where did you get the fire power :cheesy:
> *


1:24 scale motor max cop cars... lol buddy gave me a pile of em, so I started cracking em open and taking the shottys, lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 2 2009, 10:41 PM~12890201
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damb Made this thing is going to be off the hook im going to have to hit up twinn for sure


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 3 2009, 12:52 AM~12890260
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Damb Made this thing is going to be off the hook im going to have to hit up twinn for sure
> *


DO IT, you will not be disapointed!! It is cast very well, cleaned up really easy, took me mabey 10-15 minutes to trim it down!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 2 2009, 10:54 PM~12890271
> *DO IT, you will not be disapointed!! It is cast very well, cleaned up really easy, took me mabey 10-15 minutes to trim it down!
> *



Done im sold what were they going for like 30 ????


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 3 2009, 12:57 AM~12890291
> *Done im sold what were they going for like 30 ????
> *


I think 45.... but its totally worth it!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

its all good im sure it is worth the price ill pm twinn i have to have one


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well worth what ya get....i thought of usin mine as a 4X4, but its goin down....doownnn....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 3 2009, 01:49 AM~12890618
> *well worth what ya get....i thought of usin mine as a 4X4, but its goin down....doownnn....
> *


my next one will be slammed! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 2 2009, 11:01 PM~12889896
> *:0 lock and load?
> 
> exact 1:24 shottys for future Gansta builds  :biggrin:
> ...


i want one...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice stuff. :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 3 2009, 02:47 AM~12890829
> *i want one...
> *


ill put one with your box. :biggrin: fack I gotta get this thing sent out already!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

4x4 dually looks good bro, just needs some crazy ass paint job to go with it :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a few minutes tonight to work on the 64 hardtop.


























just ordered some Zenith 14x6`s for the 1:1 big body.

just like this , but all chrome hub , chrome nipples and knock offs, and black dish and black spokes.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

those wires are going to be sweet


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 3 2009, 11:47 PM~12901037
> *got a few minutes tonight to work on the 64 hardtop.
> 
> 
> ...


fucking sweet.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES LOOK GOOD BRO, SO DOES THAT CADDY BIG BODY.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

took possesion today!


































going this weekend to pick up a E&G castle grille!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 12:37 AM~12911853
> *took possesion today!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro and u got that for a real nice price too. have fun with it.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

BALLLLLA


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 5 2009, 08:30 AM~12912989
> *BALLLLLA
> *


ill be commin out to vist you guys in a month or so! ill teach you to ball!! boats and hoes!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I decided to go with Gunmetal grey on this one. I was at the autobody supply store the other day, and bought a shitload of mis-mixed spray bombs for a few $ each. decided to try a couple out today since it was nice.

Im gonna go with black top and mouldings I think. mabey some silver leaf.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I got excited and started rushing on my 1:1 replica of my Big body..... I somehow managed to fuck up the paint... (somethign I never do) meh... the silver showed all the imperfections anyways, i probly would have ended up doing it over anyways.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hmmmm.....

got bored waiting for paint to dry...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 04:11 PM~12943052
> *hmmmm.....
> 
> got bored waiting for paint to dry...
> ...


hmm...... :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got some foil work done on "Gunmetal Gangster"


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

both the Lac's are looking gangster dude :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Those builds are looking sik Made.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

update on "Gun-Metal Gangster"


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

^^^^x2 damn


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking sweet brother! Keep it up.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

"got my shotgun, ... riding shotgun"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats sweet! Love the nickle plated shotty!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddy lookin clean made keep up the good work uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 8 2009, 11:46 PM~12948025
> *"got my shotgun, ... riding shotgun"
> 
> 
> ...


all i can say is "oh SH!T,DAMN" that a sweet chrome shotty,


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Man!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

coming out clean bro, like the shot gun


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

not my best interior, but working with what ive got for a bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2009, 07:50 PM~12954198
> *not my best interior, but working with what ive got for a bit.
> 
> 
> ...



Builds are looking good. If you need a pistol to go with the shorty let me know.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Feb 9 2009, 06:58 PM~12954283
> *Builds are looking good. If you need a pistol to go with the shorty let me know.
> *


ive been looking, I picked up some 1:35 guns today (machine guns) guy at the hobby shop assured me that military scale 35th would be the not even noticable difference to 25th.... why did i believe him? he just talked me into a 15.00 sale.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2009, 08:02 PM~12954326
> *ive been looking, I picked up some 1:35 guns today (machine guns) guy at the hobby shop assured me that military scale 35th would be the not even noticable difference to 25th.... why did i believe him? he just talked me into a 15.00 sale.....
> *


I've got some in 1/25 M16, Shotgun, and pistols. I'm at work don't have the link here.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

foilwork is done!!









gonna try to clear tomoro!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

"root beer float" and "gun-metal gangster"

























Flyin SOlO in `09


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Both are looking great!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddys like good made cant wait to see them finished


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 5 2009, 12:37 AM~12911853
> *took possesion today!
> 
> 
> ...


looks tight cant wait to see it sittin on them zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 10 2009, 01:00 AM~12959160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Posts: 2,619
Joined: Jan 2007
From: Saskatchewan Canada
Car Club: *FLYIN SOLO*

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 11 2009, 02:56 AM~12970189
> *Posts: 2,619
> Joined: Jan 2007
> From: Saskatchewan Canada
> ...




i peeped that to.................... whats that all about?


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Both Lac's are lookin good Mike cant wait to see em finished :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

snacks, and favorite beverage ---- check








insperation----- check








music----- check









alrighty, time to put in some bench time. last year was pitifull for me, I finished 3 builds..... f++king lame.

im going to try to have this one in primer by the weekend:
"ten cent thrills"

























and have this one all hinger up by the weekend. hopefully jambed and in primer by the end of the weekend.

















and hopefully get some clear layed on my 2 caddys.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SOUND LIKE A NICE PLAN ! JUST DONT GET SIDE TRACK WITH DRINK AND THE MAGAZINES ! LOL !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro...finally see ya doin the 64 cad bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres what V-day looked like at Mades place today


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 14 2009, 10:05 PM~13006396
> *heres what V-day looked like at Mades place today
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats a grip of models brother!!!!!! nice set up bro!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN AT ALL THOSE HEARSES!!!!! SICK!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 12:08 AM~13006425
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 thats a grip of models brother!!!!!! nice set up bro!!!!!!
> *


thats nothin, when I get my model room cleaned up ill take pics. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2009, 10:09 PM~13006434
> *DAMN AT ALL THOSE HEARSES!!!!!  SICK!!
> *


i know i want to get one of those...... for my next build....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 12:10 AM~13006442
> *i know i want to get one of those...... for my next build....
> *


I started on a full opener "Deluxe Family Wagon" 66 caddy.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 14 2009, 10:15 PM~13006473
> *I started on a full opener "Deluxe Family Wagon" 66 caddy.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :wow: :wow: im going to have to find one... im pumped now....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

yea but wheres your 90ed hearse at LOL ! 


















LOL! got to give you shit bro you know its in good fun !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 03:39 AM~13007377
> *yea  but  wheres  your  90ed  hearse at  LOL !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 15 2009, 02:56 AM~13007399
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Feb 15 2009, 04:56 AM~13007399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ALL I SEE IS A HACKED UP ROOF ! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

so your goin to hook a broder up with that rollin thunder kit eh.... damn that would be mighty white of ya ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 15 2009, 01:25 PM~13009347
> *so your goin to hook a broder up with that rollin thunder kit eh.... damn that would be mighty white of ya ...
> *


sure, just go ahead and drop that tow truck in the mail!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 15 2009, 03:39 AM~13007377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you better center cut the roof or you'll be to narrow!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 03:32 PM~13010162
> *you better  center  cut the  roof  or  you'll  be  to  narrow!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 15 2009, 04:35 PM~13010176
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TO GET YOUR CORRECT HEIGHT MADE THE BOTTOM OF THE BACK DOOR AND BODY SHOULD SET ON THE BUMPER FILLER ! CUT AWAY THE THE INNER TRUNK JAM AND THE PLATE HOLDER BUT KEEP IT EVEN ALONG THE FILLER ITEM !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

still got a hearse for me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 15 2009, 04:56 PM~13010300
> *still got a hearse for me
> *


WHO ME OR MADE ? MINE ALL GOT CUT UP OR SOLD ! THEY ONLY THING I GOT NOW IS FOR THE RESIN COMPANY ! SO TO BE RELEASED THIS SPRING ! AIMMING FOR JUNE !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 15 2009, 03:56 PM~13010300
> *still got a hearse for me
> *


yep!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i got some pics of my boys hearse.. hes a coroner in down town L.A. if you like i can post them up... i have interior and exterior pics??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 15 2009, 04:08 PM~13010377
> *i got some pics of my boys hearse.. hes a coroner in down town L.A. if you like i can post them up... i have interior and exterior pics??
> *


sure. post em up


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

alrighty, I got my front body cut and lined up. I decided that im going to try, somehow to leave a sunroof in the front.








comparison in size


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good made,sweet hearses!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here are some of the pics if you need more let me know im going to go back to his work this week....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

last pic was taken after we ate at hometown buffet lol trying to suck it in what a fat ass....... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^ thanks for the pics buddy! much appretiated!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 16 2009, 12:43 AM~13014242
> *^ thanks for the pics buddy! much appretiated!
> *


X2 thanks ! i am going to add the the lanter to the master i am making for the resin brothers ! I dont have the carrage bar's thow ! I will try to free hand build them !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 11:50 PM~13014301
> *X2  thanks !  i am  going  to  add the  the  lanter to  the  master  i  am  making  for the  resin  brothers !  I  dont  have the  carrage  bar's  thow !  I  will try  to  free  hand  build  them  !
> *


I have a couple sets in white metal, as well as OG jo-han hearse ones. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i think there are three different lanterns in my pics but i only posted two of the tree hearses on here.... just hit me up i have a bunch of pics...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

cant wait to see this hearse finised made keep up the good work


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey made how is the nova comin??


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 15 2009, 10:51 PM~13014310
> *I have a couple sets in white metal,  as well as OG jo-han hearse ones.  :biggrin:
> *


the best ones out there.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

"0.10 cent Thrills"

got all the body work done on the cab, box is almost ready for primer. I still need to take care of the inner box sides.not sure what im going ot do yet.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just clean up the cuts ! fillin some of the gaps from t he over cut marks and leave it open like it is !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I was in a meeting for 9 hours this morning, it`s fairly decent out today, and I got the itch to paint. next project.... clean the work bench!

Dug out this Rivi, and got my first color down.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Niiiiice!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice! i also painted a ride that color today...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

2nd color ready to be masked out!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice base.................... what color is it? gunmetal?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 4 2009, 06:38 PM~13182198
> *nice base.................... what color is it? gunmetal?
> *


its a GM factory Gray.

next color is an `85 cm charcoal flake


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 4 2009, 08:41 PM~13182250
> *its a GM factory Gray.
> 
> next color is an `85 cm charcoal flake
> *





nice!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got my charcoal down the sides, and separated the 2 colors with some chrome tape. Hopefully be able to foil tomoro and clear.

Ill get day pics tomoro, cause you cant see the difference in colors


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good man. I deffinetely wanna see some day pics.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 5 2009, 12:04 AM~13187379
> *Looks good man. I deffinetely wanna see some day pics.
> *


X2!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good brotha.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That riv looks great with the simple tu-tone great.Can't wait to see it with clear and outside pics.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 5 2009, 01:00 AM~13187349
> *got my charcoal down the sides, and separated the 2 colors with some chrome tape. Hopefully be able to foil tomoro and clear.
> 
> Ill get day pics tomoro, cause you cant see the difference in colors
> ...




looks like the same color i painted the top of my chevelle bro!! it to is a GM base!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 4 2009, 12:47 AM~12901037
> *got a few minutes tonight to work on the 64 hardtop.
> 
> 
> ...


back on the bench again! im trying to finish this one up for a contest in may.

scale dreams parts!!

















im setting the trunk up like my 1:1


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 5 2009, 04:07 PM~13192304
> *lookin good brotha.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Mosdef!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Shit i like the 90ed hearse bro makes me want to go get the one that i was working on LOL.Yo if your still looking for some 1:1 shots of a hearse i can post up mine plus i'll bust out the night ones as well(makes the car look more pimp LOL)


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 5 2009, 10:41 PM~13196777
> *Shit i like the 90ed hearse bro makes me want to go get the one that i was working on LOL.Yo if your still looking for some 1:1 shots of a hearse i can post up mine plus i'll bust out the night ones as well(makes the car look more pimp LOL)
> *


sure bro, post a few up! im always up for lookin at hearses! if you want post em in here, or the randum topic. whatever works.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 5 2009, 09:44 PM~13196813
> *sure bro, post a few up! im always up for lookin at hearses! if you want post em in here, or the randum topic. whatever works.
> *


Cool could you take a pic of how you cut the back part of that 90ed for me its the only part that has made me insane LOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO MIKE HAVE YOU  SEEN THIS YET ?

I GOT THE LANTERN'S CUT AND HUNG ON MY 90ED !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im just on my way to work, but ill post up a pic tomoro morning. got called in for a night shift on my days off .... fuckers :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 5 2009, 11:49 PM~13196857
> *Cool could you take a pic of how you cut the back part of that 90ed for me its the only part that has made me insane LOL.
> *


YO KEVIN ! I DON'T KNOW IF THIS HELPS YOU OUT ! ONLY PICK I CAN FIND RIGHT NOW OF THE REAR CUT UP !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Mar 5 2009, 09:52 PM~13196885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo thanks for posting these mini.These help me out alot bro  .How many 90ed kits did you use to make this?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*ONLY THE ONES YOU SEE IN THE PIC ! *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2009, 10:52 PM~13196885
> *YO  MIKE  HAVE YOU  SEEN  THIS  YET ?
> 
> I  GOT  THE  LANTERN'S  CUT  AND  HUNG  ON  MY  90ED !
> ...


looks sick david!! hurry and finish that so it can go to the caster!!! i want a couple


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 5 2009, 11:58 PM~13196948
> *looks sick david!! hurry and finish that so it can go to the caster!!! i want a couple
> *


TWINN SAID NO ONE WOULD BE INTRESTED IN IT TO MAKE A PROFIT FROM THE MOLD COST SO IT'S BEEN 76 !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2009, 11:00 PM~13196964
> *TWINN  SAID  NO  ONE  WOULD  BE  INTRESTED  IN  IT  TO  MAKE  A  PROFIT  FROM THE  MOLD  COST  SO  IT'S  BEEN  76  !
> *


whats the cost gonna be to make a mold? im interested in a few for sure. I wouldnt be opposed to fronting some cash to get it done.... as long as we get a few for sures.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

X2 mini i want a few of them for myself.

They will look good next to the one im gonna build.
Thanks for helping me outta a builders block for a replica of my 1:1.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Heres the night pics bro. gonna get day pics tomorrow
Front(no parking lights)








Back(no parking lights)








Front(with parking lights)








Back(with parking lights)








Interior(back)dome lights
















Dome light(with flash on)










The white lights in the grill are actually strobes and when i put them on people think im a cop and move outta the way LOL.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

DAYYYMMMNNN!!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Best part is the gothic chicks and rockabilly chicks are like DAMN :0 when i cruse this beast by.And the greasers and gothic dudes are like damn i want that shit :tears: .Thats whats up LOL.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

hah i bet. ive always wanted a hearse like that. It would be great to haul all my bands gear in to shows! lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 11 2009, 10:01 PM~13255464
> *hah i bet. ive always wanted a hearse like that. It would be great to haul all my bads gear in to shows! lol
> *


Yup they are awsome to haul stuff except in the summer when you have something frozen.I'll put it this way you can buy a frozen pizza in the store.Put it in the back and by the time you get home the damn thing will be cooked No bullshit.Then in the winter if you don't have a heater you buy some taco bell and put it in the back you'll have a frozen taco.LOL but they are chick magnets especially if your bumpin music with 2 dual voice coil kicker 10" subs and a 1000 watt amp.You'll be breakin necks and owning eyes LOL.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL! how about them blue lights by the doors that shits gotta be annoying to drive with being there right by ur face.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 11 2009, 10:10 PM~13255622
> *LOL! how about them blue lights by the doors that shits gotta be annoying to drive with being there right by ur face.
> *


Nope i have them on a switch its illegal to have them on during driving.I guess its a distraction to the driver.The best part is when im bumpin some tunes hit a switch on the neon itself and they will light up to the beat.Half the lights on this thing are illegal got cops stopping buy when i have them on at night coming up to my house telling me not to drive with them on.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2009, 10:00 PM~13196964
> *TWINN  SAID  NO  ONE  WOULD  BE  INTRESTED  IN  IT  TO  MAKE  A  PROFIT  FROM THE  MOLD  COST  SO  IT'S  BEEN  76  !
> *


aah bullshit , that guy on ebay is making a killing on those warped ass castings.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yo made i put more pics in the random topic section.I don't want to whore your topic up with my car LOL.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

a little sneek of a project I started tnite











should have some paint on it by tomoro


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 16 2009, 01:13 AM~13292378
> *a little sneek of a project I started tnite
> 
> 
> ...


 i see a johan caddy, is that the one i gave ya? :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 16 2009, 04:45 AM~13292749
> *i see a johan caddy, is that the one i gave ya? :0
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did ya ever build it?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 16 2009, 06:04 AM~13292950
> *did ya ever build it?
> *


nope havent gotten round to it yet


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEY MADE, DID YOU EVER PICK UP THAT JOHAN AMBULANCE I WAS TELLIN YOU ABOUT??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I got 2 of my 66`s in today. 

1 is OG sealed from factory
and 
1 is an old build-up, but is very clean, unpainted, and not gluey, all parts are there.

























also, here is the full pic of the one I sneek peeked the other day


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Love the box art. Bust it open :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

You maybe beatting my caddy collection now but i soon will catch up :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
J/K LOL nice find made now what are the plans for them LOL.

Those box arts look sweet kinda digging the custom one that is pictured.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 17 2009, 09:52 PM~13310674
> *You maybe beatting my caddy collection now but i soon will catch up :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> J/K LOL nice find made now what are the plans for them LOL.
> 
> ...


the buildup I am actually taking to work with me tonight. Gonna break it all down. It will be a Replica of Travis barkers 66.

Kandy organic Green over Orion silver, on supremes and vogues.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 I seen that in real life he use to go to my high school and one day he rolled up in that.Everyone was talking to him and i was looking ant the car :biggrin: .That shit should look good made you gonna open it up?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 17 2009, 09:52 PM~13310674
> *You maybe beatting my caddy collection now but i soon will catch up :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> J/K LOL nice find made now what are the plans for them LOL.
> 
> ...


just now? lol ive got 100 jo-han caddies, + about 30 non johans, and 35+ resins.
.... not to mention a growing collection of 1:1s.. lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN !!!!! that caddy is sexy as hell bro cant wait till you do the replica bro.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 11 2009, 04:47 PM~13253301
> *Heres the night pics bro. gonna get day pics tomorrow
> Front(no parking lights)
> 
> ...


with all the money u wasted on them lights and subs...... maybe u could have bagged it instead of havin the O' Rielly Disco Mobile :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2009, 11:34 PM~13312768
> *with all the money u wasted on them lights and subs...... maybe u could have bagged it instead of havin the O' Rielly Disco Mobile  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 17 2009, 10:48 PM~13311476
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 I seen that in real life he use to go to my high school and one day he rolled up in that.Everyone was talking to him and i was looking ant the car :biggrin: .That shit should look good made you gonna cut it up?
> *


....you know... nothing is too sacred on my workbench :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Man Made, you go so many nice rides going here....I want to see some of them completed.....I can't wait for the temp. to heat up in your neck of the woods so you can call a few of these beauties done.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13314160
> *Man Made, you go so many nice rides going here....I want to see some of them completed.....I can't wait for the temp. to heat up in your neck of the woods so you can call a few of these beauties done.
> *


you and me both man!!! its -22 celcious without the windchill here today, apparently we are supposed to have close to another month of this weather  ..... I just wanna paint, lol and lay some clear on my green hearse soI can wrap it up.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just don't rush into it and screw things up.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:0 :0 Doors as well.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13321708
> *:0  :0 Doors as well.
> *


not sure yet. ... still debating.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

What ever you do bro its gonna be clean as hell :0 .This topic is officially in my favorites section.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just got off my night shifts for the week.... (SOOO HAPPY) I came home and was going to go to bed, and sleep all day..... but got a second wind.


So I pulled out the surf wagon, and threw some paint at it.... I was going to dip it because the roof had shit in it.....so I solved that, I wet sanded it all down, masked it, and sprayed it an offwhite/cream color. Im pleased with it.
(yes,,,,... I need to clean off the bench today!)

















lmk what you think. Im going to paint the boards to match also.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks clean homie !


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

i like the gold and off white combo! I know thats a caddy but is it a real car? looks huge!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 20 2009, 11:41 AM~13337423
> *looks clean homie !
> *


X2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love that color 
damn -22 :wow: 
i cant wait to see that 66 come together :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRUDDAH!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well it stayed relatively decent out, so I decided to spray another one.... ( I oficially will never buy another Testors 1 coat EVER again, its shit)

so I pulled out a 63, and shot some primer









the a coat of testors orange, which was a pain in the ass to get to cover right, without being all zebra striped









I took a stab at "lacing" the side , but it was a total fail, due to the shitty testors paint, and its 
nasty strong spray. so I just painted the whole side gold, and said f++k it. im gonna mask it off later and spray the
top all orange, because the gold misted onto the roof is pissing me off


















I also started on the interior

















This one may see the stripper... im really not happy with how it came out. I cant wait for it to warm up so I can bring the "GOOD" paint out again


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good to me homie :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Heres a idea for you made.Paint the bottom of the surf board gold and the top white just like you did on the wagon  .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 20 2009, 11:12 PM~13342901
> *Heres a idea for you made.Paint the bottom of the surf board gold and the top white just like you did on the wagon  .
> *


thought about that... but one will be gold with 2 thin white stripes, and one will be white with "wooden" flames :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

redo that impala with one of ur clean paint jobs made


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 21 2009, 12:03 AM~13343290
> *redo that impala with one of ur clean paint jobs made
> *


cant bust out the good paint till it warms up... its still like -20 here.

another month until il be able to break out the HOK, and rip some patterns n shit


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 20 2009, 11:53 PM~13343606
> *cant bust out the good paint till it warms up... its still like -20 here.
> 
> another month until il be able to break out the HOK, and rip some patterns n shit
> *


Dawg that has got to be tough. I have no patients so waiting as long as you have would drive me insane. I like the gold homie. And the seats are not too bad man. simple and clean homie. But if your not likin them then dip um and start over.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

new chews for the surf wagon



















added a bit to the 63, gonna "fade" the gold into the orange....somehow,lol


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 22 2009, 03:40 AM~13351580
> *new chews for the surf wagon
> 
> 
> ...


Surf wagon is good sh!t!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

You always impress Made. Great work homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 23 2009, 10:21 PM~13370736
> *You always impress Made. Great work homie.
> *


X2 HELL YEAH BRO!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

back from page 7!
needed to wind down a few nights ago, so I locked my self in a buddys shop and had-atter.

got some chromaclear thrown at "gun metal gangster"

























it didnt come out great.... all my airbrushes got stollen out of my car, they were in a military ammo box, and someone broke in, stole $1.78 in change, my hoodie and my bomb box, so i bought a cheapo 19.00 brush from peavy mart.... still pissed about my micron, paasche vl`s and master g44. probly a tweaker that thought they were pipes.

also got some paint thrown at a 65vert that i got from the homie marky mark.
base of HOK cinder red metallic, under Brandywine Kandy, under dupont premier chroma clear.








its not sunny out so I cant get good pics of the color.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good made


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice paint work! looking good! someone broke into my car this past weekend too, sucks, but everything works out the end i guess.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The '65 is tight work; my grandmother had a red one with a white top and white leather interior.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin real nice made!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro, those are looking bad ass!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

picked out wheels for "gunmetal gangster" and painted the lips/ hex`s








got all the paneling on








then I realized that it needed something more.

.... so I tinted out the windows









now just motor , and suspension.... then its done.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn homie that murdered out lac is so serious!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Cadillac is lookin real nice! :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 22 2009, 03:40 AM~13351580
> *new chews for the surf wagon
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Made, you want some more surf boards for your surf wagon? PM me if you do, I got two left from my Heavenly Hearse you can have bro....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Gunmetal gangster looks awesome Made.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 23 2009, 04:41 PM~13671840
> *picked out wheels for "gunmetal gangster" and painted the lips/ hex`s
> 
> 
> ...


  thats how u wanna do your 1:1 big body?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2009, 08:17 PM~13370713
> *:biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


sick billet grill homie :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13671840
> *picked out wheels for "gunmetal gangster" and painted the lips/ hex`s
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

gunmetal gangsta is sick homie , what did u tint them windows with 
?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 24 2009, 05:47 PM~13681107
> *gunmetal gangsta is sick homie , what did u tint them windows with
> ?
> *


45% tint.... 1:1 tint. My buddys own a shop here called "Black Diamond Autosport" and the one does tinting.... so I just snag the small pieces of scrap, and it works great!

thanks for all the comps guys! much appretiated, I will hopefully have it finished this week sometime.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 23 2009, 09:35 PM~13672556
> *Hey Made, you want some more surf boards for your surf wagon? PM me if you do, I got two left from my Heavenly Hearse you can have bro....
> *


thanks for the offer buddy, but ive got about 20 of em already.someone else was looking for some a while back, but I cant recall who.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 23 2009, 09:41 PM~13671840
> *picked out wheels for "gunmetal gangster" and painted the lips/ hex`s
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Mike!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2...homie, itd be fuckin kool to see you do this...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

back from page 5, finally with a finished model.


just finished "GUN METAL GANGSTER" off tonight, my camera batts died, so ill have to take engine/trunk pics tomoro when I pick up more batts.









































overall im happy with how it came out. Really my first finished model in a long time. Ive been going through some crazy shit here, and havent wanted to work on anything..... or do anything at all.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THATS A SICK CADDY BRO! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 DAMN NICE BUILDS UP IN HERE :0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 10 2009, 09:31 PM~13848119
> *back from page 5, finally with a finished model.
> just finished "GUN METAL GANGSTER" off tonight, my camera batts died, so ill have to take engine/trunk pics tomoro when I pick up more batts.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Bad as hell homie!!!!! Great job. I was looking foward seeing this one completed dawg!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE WORK !!!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 11 2009, 02:04 AM~13849146
> *NICE WORK !!!!
> *



X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 10 2009, 06:32 PM~13848128
> *THATS A SICK CADDY BRO! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!
> *


^^^^^^^^

my words too :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hey all, just stopped in to give a quick update!

Things are starting to get "normalish" around here now. so I hope to get back on here soon, and get working on something.

I still have a couple of you that I need to take care of , and I havent forgotten, just been busy/stressed as fuck, and kinda fucked up a bit. but like I said... shit is finally starting to normal out, so hopefully soon, I`ll be back to LIL.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Best of luck man!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 23 2009, 01:58 AM~13976349
> *Best of luck man!
> *


X2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X3


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

X4


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x5,6,7,and 8


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, things are still not back to normal, but getting there. I am out of work now, looking for something else, bbut have bills and such taken care of for the next month.

Seems like I got a bit of motivation back, I was lookin at the 65 I painted Brandywine Kandy, over cinder red metallic HOK; it looked a bit plain, so I taped it off and did a 2 tone with a ford Gunmetal color. Im pleased with how it looks. Still needs a polish, foil and a final clear.



































if anyone has a sheet or 2 of foil to trade, lmk. I need some badly but the cash aint there.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good to see you back to building Main!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks good man. I aint gots none to trade though homie!!!!  . I am stretchin out the little bit I got left right now.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks clean bro wish i could help you homie but money is tight here as well.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys! much appretiated!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

found some Fabulous Genesis wheels in my stash. they look alright. id like to use a 20" smoothie..... but no one makes em


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 10 2009, 12:24 PM~14150899
> *found some Fabulous Genesis wheels in my stash. they look alright. id like to use a 20" smoothie..... but no one makes em
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 10 2009, 12:28 PM~14150929
> *:thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats gonna kill em bro looking sweet :0 .


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That caddi looks awesome made.The rims suit the car very well.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

So ive been waiting all year for Hot wheels to release the "Custom 53 Caddy"... they finally did, and today a buddy brough me a couple.... Needless to say, they f++ked it up and it looks terrible.... so I got out my dremel, and heres where im at....:










































im going to fill the side back windows, and re shape the roof and make it a hearse... (surprise, surprise, lol)


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

wow can't wait for this one to get done.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 10 2009, 12:24 PM~14150899
> *found some Fabulous Genesis wheels in my stash. they look alright. id like to use a 20" smoothie..... but no one makes em
> 
> 
> ...


That HOK Brandywine red is SICK love that color.......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

back from page 7
havent done much of anything lately. finished shaving my caprice for my 1:1 replica. and made some 20" centerline smoothies.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: phatras

rick, pm me your adress. im in town until tomoro, and ill get your box out finally!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 11 2009, 05:06 PM~14164367
> *So ive been waiting all year for Hot wheels to release the "Custom 53 Caddy"... they finally did, and today a buddy brough me a couple.... Needless to say, they f++ked it up and it looks terrible.... so I got out my dremel, and heres where im at....:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sweet... i like the flower car look though....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 12 2009, 08:07 PM~14451906
> *back from page 7
> havent done much of anything lately. finished shaving my caprice for my 1:1 replica. and made some 20" centerline smoothies.
> 
> ...


Those rims look awesome man.What did you use to make them?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 12 2009, 07:07 PM~14451906
> *back from page 7
> havent done much of anything lately. finished shaving my caprice for my 1:1 replica. and made some 20" centerline smoothies.
> 
> ...


THat shit looks bad ass!! Rims look good on there too!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Jul 12 2009, 09:12 PM~14452505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pegasus aluminum sleeves and low pro tires, and some styrine, that I cut and shaped, and bent a bit. im doing 20" smoothies on the 1:1


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

allright ya got me , thats bad ass.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a few minutes to work tonight finally. was home for a couple hours on the weekend and grabbed a kit and a few supplies to keep me busy. Got off work early tonight and decided to go with a vision I had.

body will be all black, black top, black interior


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 17 2009, 09:02 PM~14799204
> *got a few minutes to work tonight finally. was home for a couple hours on the weekend and grabbed a kit and a few supplies to keep me busy. Got off  work early tonight and decided to go with a vision I had.
> 
> body will be all black, black top, black interior
> ...


Looking really good MADE........


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

X2 YOU GOT SOME REAL NICE STUFF IN HERE BRO.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 10:27 PM~14799659
> *X2 YOU GOT SOME REAL NICE STUFF IN HERE BRO.
> *


if i could just get back home, I could build on a regularish basis.... working away from home sucks, I have to wait till im home next weekend to spray this caddy,so hopefully it goes well.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 17 2009, 09:33 PM~14799759
> *if i could just get back home, I could build on a regularish basis.... working away from home sucks, I have to wait till im home next weekend to spray this caddy,so hopefully it goes well.
> *


DAMN THAT DOES SUCK. WELL I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN SOME PAINT.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 17 2009, 10:36 PM~14799814
> *DAMN THAT DOES SUCK. WELL I CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN SOME PAINT.
> *


thanks for the comments guys. 

It will be House of Kolor - Black base, under dupont chroma-clear. with a black vynil top.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 17 2009, 09:38 PM~14799856
> *thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> It will be House of Kolor - Black base, under dupont chroma-clear. with a black vynil top.
> *


cant wait see it!!!!! ill be on the look out for the progress pics !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 17 2009, 10:02 PM~14799204
> *got a few minutes to work tonight finally. was home for a couple hours on the weekend and grabbed a kit and a few supplies to keep me busy. Got off  work early tonight and decided to go with a vision I had.
> 
> body will be all black, black top, black interior
> ...


messed around a bit more with some detail stuff :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thats the MAS photoetch eh?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Good to have you back building again brother. Can't wait to see this one done. Looks like it's going to be an evil looking one with all that black.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 18 2009, 12:55 AM~14801412
> *thats the MAS photoetch eh?
> *


yep! was lucky enough to score a few sets off beto when he was selling out.


thanks Biggs.... I cant wait to get some paint on this one. Ive always wanted to do an all black sinister looking caddy


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Yup... I feel you on the all Blacked out Cadillac. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 18 2009, 01:59 AM~14801735
> *Yup... I feel you on the all Blacked out Cadillac. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THEM SUM BADD ASS BISH'S CARNAL!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

another one i quickly Mocked Up, while home last weekend. Thanks to RollinOldskool for this resin body!
-I bought a "mint" promo off ebay, supposedly all original never touched..... got it and it was brush painted red, with a broken pillar, and shit...... so i decided it was a donor for this one.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and the + side is, the 77-9 promos have 4dr interior!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2009, 12:56 AM~14813570
> *and the + side is, the 77-9 promos have 4dr interior!
> *


thanks for pointing out something i never noticed, i had to check mine out... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 19 2009, 02:16 AM~14813600
> *thanks for pointing out something i never noticed, i had to check mine out... :biggrin:
> *


I never noticed either.... but couldnt look cause mine is a few hours away


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

heres a quick pic of a parts box promo interior ..... :0 damned if it aint a 4 door! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Aug 17 2009, 10:02 PM~14799204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got a bit more done on the 90`d
Black interior with a bit of red accent. Hand made switchbox ( still need to add the switches) steering wheel from a sts-v.
















no bump in this truck, factory tape deck is cool with me


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looks good man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

INTERIOR IS LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys. Im done for the night, gotta work early. heres a shot of what I accomplished today











I need to find the lowrider caddy version suspension if anyone has anythign.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got it in primer, and wetsanded, ready for paint. of course just as I was gettin out the airbrush, it started to rain


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

were did you get the paint?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Aug 23 2009, 07:14 PM~14857145
> *were did you get the paint?
> *


tcp global autobody out of calif. I bought 2 of the big 40color kits and got one as a gift a while back.
I think it was around 230.00 for the 40 color set


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

paint looks like shit.... might either wetsand the f++k out of it, and try to save it, or just throw it out and grab another body. which sucks because ive got alot of time into smoothin it out, scribing the filler panels, and such.

Im using a shit airbrush since i havent gotten a decent one again, which is why it came out lookin like ass.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Just sand it bro. And get ya some rattle cans to use til you get a brush! 

I'm glad your building again! I hope i can join ya and start back myself soon!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looks like shit, I wetsanded it and had to spray it with some cheapy spraycan clear, cause my airbrush broke :angry: 

Still needs to be wetsanded again, and re-cleared with chroma-clear when i get a decent brush.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cool nova box....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 24 2009, 06:01 PM~14867580
> *cool nova box....
> *


Minty OG untouched :0 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 24 2009, 05:08 PM~14867641
> *Minty OG untouched  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 24 2009, 06:10 PM~14867672
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


i had guys on modelcarsmag wanting 100.00 for builtups and glue bombs..... and i scored this one for CONSCIDERABLY less :biggrin: .... thats back when I had a decent job and some cash


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

3 on the go.

(havent named the black one yet) , Root Beer FLoat, and Gunmetal Gangster - (which was done, but im tweaking the suspension, and re-doing the motor, because I wasnt happy with it.)


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got started on the foiling (the part I hate the most) and got a couple mock-up pics.

still undecided if I want to use gold 2 bar knock offs, or chrome 3 bars.

(keep in mind, paint still looks rough, but I need to get a shot of chroma-clear on it to smooth it all out )


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good 
i would go with the chrome 3 bars 
no other gold on the car :dunno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i still got that rollers olny plack pm me that list homie


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 27 2009, 04:51 PM~14901144
> *i still got that rollers olny plack pm me  that list homie
> *


I was going to get a list together, but you immidiatly asked for a 30.00 kit, im willing to trade a 10-15$ kit for it, but not gonna lube my asshole and get bent over for a plaque.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 27 2009, 07:34 PM~14901489
> *I was going to get a list together, but you immidiatly asked for a 30.00 kit, im willing to trade a 10-15$ kit for it, but not gonna lube my asshole and get bent over for a plaque.
> *


SERVED!! :biggrin: 

that murdered-out caddy looks good homie. where u get that booty kit?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Well Im finally moving back home, after working out of town for the last number of months! Ive got 4 more shifts left, and I come home next saturday



first up on the block when I get back is siksixseven

So far the body is Primed, needs to be wetsanded, and prepped for paint.


























will feature Paint INSPIRED by American Woman, with my twist on it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna be sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2009, 12:09 AM~15005504
> *gonna be sick homie  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 nice H.O.K colors.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY MIKE WATS UP BRO DID U GET THE PACKAGE HOMIE HIT ME UP IF THOSE WER IT


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo made i have a question. in your first page you modified a impala dash to make a bigbody dash. im working on my limo and i want to redo the dash because it looks retarded can you tell me how you modded the impala dash to make a bigbodydash?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

wats up bro caddys are lookin badass for real ...HELLZ YA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:00 PM~15045490
> *yo made i have a question. in your first page you modified a impala dash to make a bigbody dash. im working on my limo and i want to redo the dash because it looks retarded can you tell me how you modded the impala dash to make a bigbodydash?
> *


you have the bigbody dsh allready?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 10 2009, 10:10 PM~15046621
> *you have the bigbody dsh allready?
> *


Next week I have em'.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 11 2009, 04:49 AM~15048151
> *Next week I have em'.
> *


whats does that mean for us? :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 8 2009, 12:00 AM~15005440
> *Well Im finally moving back home, after working out of town for the last number of months! Ive got 4 more shifts left, and I come home next  saturday
> first up on the block when I get back is siksixseven
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see this paint finished


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 11 2009, 11:04 AM~15050291
> *I cant wait to see this paint finished
> *


I did finally make it back home, unfortunatly I have pneumonia, and cant do shit. Cant sleep, cant eat, cant move without caughing my ass off. my sinuses are so plugged up , I have such a headache and have to sit in a dark room. not fun at all.

hopefully within a week or so, I will be feeling better, doc said it should last about 10 days and im on day 4-5 already


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that homie hope you feel better and fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2009, 01:13 PM~15052965
> *Sorry to hear that homie hope you feel better and fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 bro


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hope you get better soon brotha..


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hope you get better soon


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the itch to spray something today... despite still feeling like shit.
Used krylon fusion "perfect for plastic" black paint, over gray primer.......dont know whats up, but the last 15 or so cans of krylon/tremclad that ive used.... have been shit. The gloss black layed down really nice ( after sitting in a pail of hot water for 10 minutes) , then it dried all hazy and whitish..... si its gonna get a wetsand , and another shot. hopefully it goes good.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 14 2009, 10:29 PM~15083478
> *got the itch to spray something today... despite still feeling like shit.
> Used krylon fusion "perfect for plastic" black paint, over gray primer.......dont know whats up, but the last 15 or so cans of krylon/tremclad that ive used.... have been shit. The gloss black layed down really nice ( after sitting in a pail of hot water for 10 minutes) , then it dried all hazy and whitish.....  si its gonna get a wetsand , and another shot. hopefully it goes good.
> 
> ...


Looks good made.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

almost done! need to finish foiling, do a final clear.... and assemble



















messed with this one a bit more too


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Two great looking builds Made!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15127808
> *Two great looking builds Made!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks!

another progress pic for today, started on the trunk setup :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

scratchbuilt some guages for the pumps, and am in the process of doin the dumps/hardlines. also threw an MCBA plate and photo etched frame on the booty kit. :biggrin: 


















any comments/ critisizm/suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Bro your ride is coming out sick im loving this black caddy....... Keep up the great work......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im loving this Lac!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA BRO...nice ass work ..lokkin hella clean.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks guys! was gonna put a final clear on it today..... woke up and its raining like a bitch..... so im shitoutaluck


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

the caddy is looking good bro clean and simple.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick work as usual.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 11 2009, 10:16 PM~15057662
> *hope you get better soon brotha..
> *


x2   Sick builds homie much props


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive wanted to switch things up a bit and built a hot rod for a while, well tonight a buddy came by and brought me a lindberg tall t kit...... and of course....i cant wait, gotta open er up and start cuttin.

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 20 2009, 11:56 PM~15138642
> *Ive wanted to switch things up a bit and built a hot rod for  a while, well tonight a buddy came by and brought me a lindberg tall t kit...... and of course....i cant wait, gotta open er up and start cuttin.
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


fuck ya bro thats sum kool shit... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

that caddy is hella clean bro nice work


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 7 2009, 04:00 PM~15005440
> *Well Im finally moving back home, after working out of town for the last number of months! Ive got 4 more shifts left, and I come home next  saturday
> first up on the block when I get back is siksixseven
> 
> ...


got my hood smoothed, and in a first coat of primer... still gotta touch up a few spots, then its onto the skirts.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That rod is gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 22 2009, 08:48 PM~15158950
> *got my hood smoothed, and in a first coat of primer... still gotta touch up a few spots, then its onto the skirts.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good brother.  

You better put one more coat of primer on that hood, cause just when you think the hump and its lines are gone,,,, bam them fuckers reapear.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 22 2009, 08:53 PM~15159042
> *looking good brother.
> 
> You better put one more coat of primer on that hood, cause just when you think the hump and its lines are gone,,,, bam them fuckers reapear.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Doin this one quickly for a friend.... she said she wanted it a " sexy purple" :biggrin: 

so I layed down some HOK Pavo Purple Pearl, then Silver/white Ice pearl with a bit of extra micro flake









heres a shot without clear









and a sneak peek with clear :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:happysad: what up mike? :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15169570
> *Doin this one quickly for a friend.... she said she wanted it a " sexy purple"  :biggrin:
> 
> so I layed down some HOK Pavo Purple Pearl, then Silver/white Ice pearl with a bit of extra micro flake
> ...


Looks good made.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 23 2009, 07:58 PM~15169570
> *Doin this one quickly for a friend.... she said she wanted it a " sexy purple"  :biggrin:
> 
> so I layed down some HOK Pavo Purple Pearl, then Silver/white Ice pearl with a bit of extra micro flake
> ...


 :0 :0 damn lookn good mike :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks really good bro!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 24 2009, 12:23 AM~15170607
> *Looks really good bro!!!
> *


X2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro..lookin clean..


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NNNIIIIIICCCCCCCEEEEEEEE :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15169570
> *Doin this one quickly for a friend.... she said she wanted it a " sexy purple"  :biggrin:  *


well, I showed it to her today, and she said.....
































"im really not feelin that color!" :0 :angry: 

so I am keeping it... and she isnt getting a build of mine :biggrin: .... which is actually good.... cause I really like how this purple came out!










( yes i know a piece of trim is missing on the windshield.... it came off and I was already outside to clear, so I had to put it on after)


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA BROTHA THAT SHIT IS ALL GOOD.. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yea. That looks damn good.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

close to wrapping this one up. Just the engine/interior. and a few other small things.

I added my Trademark Brass knuckles to the booty kit


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn how can she not feal that purple id keep it to lol


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 28 2009, 05:26 PM~15211412
> *close to wrapping this one up. Just the engine/interior. and a few other small things.
> 
> I added my Trademark Brass knuckles to the booty kit
> ...


Those brass knuckles look sick!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 28 2009, 06:26 PM~15211412
> *close to wrapping this one up. Just the engine/interior. and a few other small things.
> 
> I added my Trademark Brass knuckles to the booty kit
> ...


Lookin' good made.Are the brass knuckles decals you got made up?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 28 2009, 07:05 PM~15211790
> *Lookin' good made.Are the brass knuckles decals you got made up?
> *


they are vynil masks that I had made, this is a negative ( i think ) mask, that I used as a decal.

All of my builds have a set of brass knuckles somewhere, wheather it be a pearl brass knuckle in the paint, or a specific part of the car that looks like brass knuckles.

my green hearse has them in white on the back door with " M A D E" inside the holes. 

my all black 90`d caddy has them on both sides on the 1/4 in pearl , etc. etc.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I was talking with another local builder, and he is pretty sure that "Bridge-con" is a go this year, its the only contest in the whole Province. Lots of trophies, 10 or so categories 1st-3rd in all, and then judges pics, etc.

so I figure I gotta step my game up a bit, and start building, the contest is in May, which leaves me alot of time to hopefully get 3-4 builds ready to go.

I got a 67 impala without the motor from Phatras, and I got a donk impala ss from beto with a crushed body for parts.... so im gonna put the 2 together.

67 impala with a 95 lt-1, and interior. Ive started moulding the new impala dash into the orig dash.









its still very rough









a bit more work on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

badass fukkin ideas homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2009, 01:38 AM~15225536
> *badass fukkin ideas homie
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

x3....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 30 2009, 12:34 AM~15225521
> *I was talking with another local builder, and he is pretty sure that "Bridge-con" is a go this year, its the only contest in the whole Province. Lots of trophies, 10 or so categories 1st-3rd in all, and then judges pics, etc.
> 
> so I figure I gotta step my game up a bit, and start building, the contest is in May, which leaves me alot of time to hopefully get 3-4 builds ready to go.
> ...


That looks like a killer combo made.
Bridge-Con is that is S'toon?If it is let me know.I might come down and enter a few builds.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 30 2009, 09:12 AM~15227170
> *That looks like a killer combo made.
> Bridge-Con is that is S'toon?If it is let me know.I might come down and enter a few builds.
> *


Yes it is in saskatoon. From what i`ve heard, they will be rotating between saskatoon and regina, so this year stoon, next regina,and so on.

Im located in Prince Albert, so its a short drive for me.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool.S'toon is only 2 1/2 hours from me anyways.Let me know when you get more info.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good idea on the lt1 motor i might do that in my 67


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 30 2009, 03:25 PM~15230063
> *good idea on the lt1 motor i might do that in my 67
> *


DUDE YOU BE A ASS COPING SOB ! TRY TO THINK UP SOMETHING ON YOUR OWN INSTEAD OF PIRATING OFF ALL OF US !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

fine ill put a ls1 vette motor in it


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

tryin to get this one done, got a few minutes to work on the trunk tonight.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 4 2009, 01:51 AM~15262377
> *tryin to get this one done, got a few minutes to work on the trunk tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks sweet mike ??? what did u use for the center and trim on the bumper kit bro or is that a rim


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

the bumper kit was a resin from Betos big bodies, I painted it a semi gloss black, and used BMF on the strap, and the top and side of the base, then used a 1301 2 piece wheel.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 4 2009, 02:09 AM~15262402
> *the bumper kit was a resin from Betos big bodies, I painted it a semi gloss black, and used BMF on the strap, and the top and side of the base, then used a 1301 2 piece wheel.
> *


  tks bro looks tight


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks bad ass brother!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 4 2009, 09:04 PM~15268064
> *Looks bad ass brother!!
> *


x2


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddys lookin good made keep up the great work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 4 2009, 11:18 PM~15269157
> *caddys lookin good made keep up the great work
> *


hellz ya brotha..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 7 2009, 03:00 PM~15005440
> *Well Im finally moving back home, after working out of town for the last number of months! Ive got 4 more shifts left, and I come home next  saturday
> first up on the block when I get back is siksixseven
> 
> ...


Hydrohype,,roll call for the Madman (across the water) thanks for letting 
visit your house and see your work...i learn something new all the time..
You wet sanded a primerd car before paint? that's how the big dogg's flo?
and shit..the promo lacks have 4 door inside? s.o.b. I just looked..they do!
I have 3 super clean cadi's...78,79,79, I was waiting for someone to start 
slinging those beto bumper kits' before i bring any of them back out.
but now i may have to sacrafice one for my 4 door 90....summ ummma bitch.
oh and whats the deal with your friend...i dont think i want to see the color
that she wanted the 58 to be...I like the color that she did not like....one more thing.
I love the detail pumps...with the little pins in them...I want to try that, but the detail is so fine....like I said.. thanks for letting pass through...and teaching me a little something something..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 


































:biggrin: 






















strato blue pearl, with gold rush pearl


















and finally, my American Woman " INSPIRED" 67


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Paint looks real good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 30 2009, 06:38 PM~15516914
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...





Bad a$$ homie !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work brotha!! Keep it up


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 30 2009, 04:38 PM~15516914
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good eh? :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK HOMIE !PAINTWORK LOOKS GREAT


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 30 2009, 06:10 PM~15517195
> *looks good eh? :biggrin:
> *


yeah, I talked buddy into letting me use his shop once in a while now. so I should be able to paint a bit over winter!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 30 2009, 05:48 PM~15517476
> *yeah, I talked buddy into letting me use his shop once in a while now. so I should be able to paint a bit over winter!!
> *


did you give him the wheels back??? :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 30 2009, 07:52 PM~15517929
> *did you give him the wheels back??? :0
> *


nope. lol


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 30 2009, 06:42 PM~15517425
> *SICK WORK HOMIE !PAINTWORK LOOKS GREAT
> *


\ive still got lots to do on the 67, ive got the roof all masked off, and the center of the hood lined up, now its just to wait another week and a bit until I have a day off to go spray.

I debated throwin some flake and paneling at the 65, but I like the simple blue w/ gold pearl. just looks good simple. think im just gonna roll it lowered on rally wheels.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Sep 30 2009, 08:34 AM~15225521
> *67 impala with a 95 lt-1, and interior. Ive started moulding the new impala dash into the orig dash.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

small update.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude, those rally's look great. Cant wait to see this finished. Glad you are back to doin what you do best bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i like the photoetch steering wheel...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 2 2009, 03:31 PM~15539149
> *i like the photoetch steering wheel...
> *


theres one in your box bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 2 2009, 04:57 PM~15540496
> *theres one in your box bro.
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2009, 04:42 PM~15538695
> *Dude, those rally's look great. Cant wait to see this finished. Glad you are back to doin what you do best bro.
> *


x2. great stance too


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin good made.Who makes that pe banjo steering wheel?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lookn good made builds are coming out sweet bro keep it up


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THE PAINT IS THAT THE 2OZ PREMIXED STUFF... THE PAINT LOOKS SICK... IM FINALLY TRYING TO LIVE UP TO MY NAME AND ORDER SOME HOK.. NOT SURE ON MIXING SO I WAS GOING TO BUY PREMIXED.... WHAT DO YOU USE FOR THE PAINT?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 2 2009, 01:55 PM~15537683
> *small update.
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin' good !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Nov 4 2009, 07:51 AM~15558110
> *THE PAINT IS THAT THE 2OZ PREMIXED STUFF... THE PAINT LOOKS SICK... IM FINALLY TRYING TO LIVE UP TO MY NAME AND ORDER SOME HOK.. NOT SURE ON MIXING SO I WAS GOING TO BUY PREMIXED.... WHAT DO YOU USE FOR THE PAINT?
> *


I only use HOK, I mix my own, but was given a 40 color 2oz sample set when I first started airbrushing.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hno:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

these will both be availible soon :biggrin: 


Impala decal sheets










and VOGUES


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ill take some as long as it dont take a century....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 16 2009, 05:10 PM~15682291
> *ill take some as long as it dont take a century....
> *


as soon as I get the sealer for the decals, ill get a set out to ya, and a couple sets of the vogues.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the cars all look good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2009, 05:53 PM~15682106
> *and VOGUES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 2 2009, 04:31 PM~15539149
> *i like the photoetch steering wheel...
> *


 :0 x2 where you get it?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 16 2009, 10:13 PM~15685793
> *:0 x2 where you get it?
> *


hobby shop in town here had them....his prices are stupid high , so im really not sure how old they are, lol. he had 3 packs of them, which have 2 in each pack. I had won a 35.00 gift certificate in a draw, so I used that to buy all three. and that left me with 5.00 to buy putty...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn, thats the wheel i wanna get for my 46 dodge trokita model im building


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 16 2009, 10:35 PM~15686109
> *damn, thats the wheel i wanna get for my 46 dodge trokita model im building
> *


ill see if he has anymore. I sent a couple out to guys and used 2, so ive only got 2 left that i plan to use. but if hes got more ill let you know.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

cool thanks bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

5.20s w/ vogue treatments








hoppin hydros


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2009, 10:37 PM~15699502
> *5.20s w/ vogue treatments
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Ill take a set. How much??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

now that ive got my Vogues. I can start on my Travis Barker replica 66. I just gotta come up with some cash to get some supreme rings from TRU, then im set.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2009, 11:37 PM~15699502
> *5.20s w/ vogue treatments
> 
> 
> ...


DECAL OR VINYL?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2009, 12:48 AM~15699629
> *DECAL OR VINYL?
> *


vynil. so you use a heat gun/ lighter and it forms and stays on


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2009, 01:37 AM~15699502
> *5.20s w/ vogue treatments
> 
> 
> ...


  sweet. what they goin' 4?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

new quickie project....|"all black erething"|

clear plastic + transparent black









equals =

Murdered out lights!









they still need a polish and clear.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WHAT'S THE PRICE FOR THE VOGUES MIKE EVERYBODYS ASKING YOU HOW MUCH BRO :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

also posted in the Hot Import Nights build off thread 

VIP style Benz 600 SEL |" All Black Erething"| . I wanted to go with 19-20" AMG wheels.... but ive got none, and dont want to spend 30.00 on a kit just for the wheels. so im rocking some 20" trafficstar DTX










































smoked tails and headlights.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 19 2009, 04:23 PM~15718275
> *WHAT'S THE PRICE FOR THE VOGUES MIKE EVERYBODYS ASKING YOU HOW MUCH BRO :biggrin:
> *


X2. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2009, 10:53 PM~15721816
> *X2.  :biggrin:
> *


honestly havent even figured out what ive got into each set. I was thinking 4.00 each set plus postage ( .51 cent)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn mike i like the big body benz ! The wheel suit too !


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 12:01 AM~15721917
> *Damn  mike  i  like the  big  body  benz  !  The  wheel  suit  too  !
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 19 2009, 10:11 PM~15722065
> *x2
> *


X3. Badass.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

back from page 5! When I first started this one, Mini started his too ( now know as Plum Whore) we were argueing about what looked more like the photo that i was going off of.

Well I chopped mine all to shit and lost interest.... I was cleaning up my work bench tonight and decided to start putting it back together. I moved the roof back almost 5 scale inches, and had to extend the roof, and shorten the trunk. before there was just too much trunk

















lmk what you think. look alright, or hack it apart again


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude, that looks sick!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2009, 09:10 PM~15863747
> *back from page 5!  When I first started this one, Mini started his too ( now know as Plum Whore)    we were argueing about what looked more like the photo that i was going off of.
> 
> Well I chopped mine all to shit and lost interest.... I was cleaning up my work bench tonight and decided to start putting it back together.  I moved the roof back almost 5 scale inches, and  had to extend the roof, and shorten the trunk. before there was just too much trunk
> ...


Dude i would build that ! Shit looks cool ! I actually cut mine in half and took out an 1/8 inch ! Then i reshaped the interior with out shorting it and it all worked ! 










Something about your roof and the long ass makes this build intresting to me !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2009, 10:10 PM~15863747
> *back from page 5!  When I first started this one, Mini started his too ( now know as Plum Whore)    we were argueing about what looked more like the photo that i was going off of.
> 
> Well I chopped mine all to shit and lost interest.... I was cleaning up my work bench tonight and decided to start putting it back together.  I moved the roof back almost 5 scale inches, and  had to extend the roof, and shorten the trunk. before there was just too much trunk
> ...


brougham :0 ??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 3 2009, 08:32 PM~15863952
> *Dude  i  would  build  that !  Shit  looks  cool !  I  actually  cut  mine  in half  and  took  out  an  1/8 inch ! Then i  reshaped  the interior  with out  shorting  it    and  it  all  worked !
> 
> 
> ...


this is the one I was using for reference









I think im gonna paint this one all white. HOK snow-white pearl, with some pearl.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2009, 07:10 PM~15863747
> *back from page 5!  When I first started this one, Mini started his too ( now know as Plum Whore)    we were argueing about what looked more like the photo that i was going off of.
> 
> Well I chopped mine all to shit and lost interest.... I was cleaning up my work bench tonight and decided to start putting it back together.  I moved the roof back almost 5 scale inches, and  had to extend the roof, and shorten the trunk. before there was just too much trunk
> ...


I like it with the bigger rear windows on the sides, looks good!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2009, 07:50 PM~15864197
> *this is the one I was using for reference
> 
> 
> ...


To me that's the most beautiful two door version out there....if it excisted in real.  
You can also clearly see that the front fender of the resin copy is off a couple mm's...same goes for the wheelbase and other aspects. Kinda sucks but it's hard to get that right.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

cant wait to see more updates on the lac & the benz :yes: nice work


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

BIG THINGS POPPIN for 0-10  


































got a shitload of stuff commin from Phatras-Clause for this build :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2009, 12:21 AM~16005154
> *BIG THINGS POPPIN for 0-10
> 
> *


Looks like you need a win ! 0-10 you must be on a MO sports team!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 17 2009, 12:00 AM~16005595
> *Looks  like  you  need  a  win  !  0-10  you  must  be  on  a  MO  sports  team!
> *


man our football team ( saskatchewan rough riders ) were winning the FINAL for the Grey cup a few weeks back by like 5 points..... the oposing team kicked and missed and everyone rejoiced...... then realized that we had a 13th man on the field...... they were given a second kick and won.... it was terrible.

check out roughriders 2009 grey cup on youtube... lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glasshouse looks sick bro. Get your ass back to the other spot so we can all chat


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 16 2009, 10:21 PM~16005154
> *BIG THINGS POPPIN for 0-10
> 
> 
> ...



what chassis are you running under this car? if you look close in the trunk, looks like something differant from the stock chassis by the rear wheel wells!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 17 2009, 11:16 PM~16016242
> *what chassis are you running under this car? if you look close in the trunk, looks like something differant from the stock chassis by the rear wheel wells!
> *


cadillac lowrider chassis :biggrin: \\

also linc pm me your adress.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 4 2009, 10:55 AM~15867889
> *To me that's the most beautiful two door version out there....if it excisted in real.
> You can also clearly see that the front fender of the resin copy is off a couple mm's...same goes for the wheelbase and other aspects. Kinda sucks but it's hard to get that right.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 4 2009, 04:50 AM~15864197
> *this is the one I was using for reference
> 
> 
> ...



Is the white 2 door a photoshop because it has no door pillars.? :0


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

hey Made saw this 1:1 car on ebay and thought you might like it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cadillac-De...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 18 2009, 06:32 AM~16018205
> *Is the white 2 door a photoshop because it has no door pillars.? :0
> *


Photoshop.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Takin a breather from the Buildoff Caddy, and starting on a project for a Show commin up in just under a month, about 9 hours from here.

Im building a 70 1/2 Baldwin Motion Camaro exactly the way I would build a 1:1

Im using Pegasus 19" t`s, with WagonRod rear tires, they are a really nice, meaty tire, and fit perfect.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

im not a big fan of camaros, but this thing looks mean!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 23 2010, 10:54 PM~16390188
> *im not a big fan of camaros, but this thing looks mean!
> *


Ive always had a thing for the 70 - 73 camaros in particular. They just have that Nasty appeal to them, they can look elegant, and down right vicious at the same time, thats the feel I hope to capture with this one.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

well your headed in the right direction then! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

started filling in the frame *- I save all my scrap styrine pieces, and use it for this.










and picked the colors. I would like to have a 1:1- Sinister lookin pearl black one, with galaxy grey striping- with some gunmetal micro flake










im pretty sure ive nailed down a place to spray a couple models, so hopefully ill have this one in paint by the end of the week.


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

watch your exhaust it leans on one side


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 23 2010, 08:52 PM~16390169
> *Takin a breather from the Buildoff Caddy, and starting on a project for a Show commin up in just under a month, about 9 hours from here.
> 
> Im building a 70 1/2 Baldwin Motion Camaro exactly the way I would build a 1:1
> ...


supp mike i see uve been busy bro  i like that camaro bro it looks like those 70s style muscle cars with those big wheels n the back :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i like the wheels and stance of it !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got quite a bit done last night/this morning! Its been snowing like a bitch, and I cant get out of the driveway, so I`m staying inside to build!

started working on my Brakes. I only had 2 of the slotted ones, so I used them for the fronts, and cut apart some drums for the rear ( they still need lots of work) I just have them Mocked up.
















Also completed Phase 1 of the frame filling, and went through the stash and picked out a few detail items.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

started filling the gaps between the seat pieces, and robbed a set of speakers from a 67 impala kit.









mocked up a few details for the dash









and put a wingnut on my aircleaner


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lovin' the Camaro, great minds think alike!










I like your tires better though. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Lovin that camaro so far man. Shits gonna look real good when it's done


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

sneak peak.... "rat bastard"


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2010, 08:20 PM~16421586
> *sneak peak.... "rat bastard"
> 
> 
> ...


Sick !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 26 2010, 08:22 PM~16421640
> *Sick !
> *


X1000!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be fuckin sick!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2010, 10:20 PM~16421586
> *sneak peak.... "rat bastard"
> 
> 
> ...






:wow:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys! LIke I said before.... 2010 is gonna be a BIG year


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

jesus! that rat is gunna be sick as hell! nice lookin so far!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Made.this your ear? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

did you ever recieve those wheels i sent?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 27 2010, 10:54 AM~16427917
> *did you ever recieve those wheels i sent?
> *


yes I got em on friday. thanks again! I hadnt had time to get a parcel out to you, but will this week.



I got bored tonight, so I started cutting this dually up. This is the exact height that it will stay. im gonna do a notch/bridge in the back and tubs, but the bike will still fit.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Stressful day at work today, so I came home to unwind, and put together this American Metal 1953 Cadillac Eldorado. Detailed it out a bit, and added some wires. Nothing special

#2 for 2010
"Gangster Grin"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick as fuck! :wow:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 you didnt tie down the bike properly! it fell over in the back of the truck! :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: for that Caddy, looks really nice!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16480295
> *Stressful day at work today, so I came home to unwind, and put together this American Metal  1953 Cadillac Eldorado. Detailed it out a bit, and added some wires. Nothing special
> 
> #2 for 2010
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

*"THE DON" 55* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks sick as fawk................. is that resin?


and you get that package yet foo :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

SICK


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 3 2010, 02:47 PM~16500601
> *looks sick as fawk................. is that resin?
> and you get that package yet foo :biggrin:
> *


yes R&R resin.... gonna need lots of work!


and No on the package. will let you knwo when it arrives.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 3 2010, 04:48 PM~16500617
> *yes R&R resin.... gonna need lots of work!
> and No on the package. will let you knwo when it arrives.
> *





should be there soon


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Those are some dope ass caddies.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro sick lookin caddys bro... :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

back from page 15. I havent been around in a minute. Too much "LIFE" shit goin on. Ive been still gathering up kits and parts , just no time to do anything with em. so im gonna try to throw down this 70.5 Camaro, while im waiting for my 66 impalas to get here. gonnna make it happen with this one, everything and anything photo-etch, billit, resin, etc.


























gotta have something to haul it to the track! Ive always wanted to do a shortbox dually :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

all u need is a traler


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice Mike! The drums looks sweet dogg!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 10:18 PM~18072401
> *Nice Mike! The drums looks sweet dogg!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Good shit here Mike.... I'd really like to see this set complete :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 18 2010, 01:12 AM~18072361
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Attitude !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE. LOVE THE DRUMS.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

almost done


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the camaro and the lac are clean so far!! always nice work in this thread!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 04:11 PM~18113657
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...


That's freakin' gangsta !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

a shortbed dually..now thats a thought! lookin good in here made!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to see ya back at the bench made.Builds are lookin good.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lovin the maro and dually so far bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick lac. :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 05:11 PM~18113657
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...





SICK AS FUCK! :wow: i need some of the vouge decals bad!


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey made great work homie keep up great work man i got a question where can i find the 95 caddy hearse n limo?  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 04:11 PM~18113657
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...


all murderd out sweet ass caddy right here.. nice tires too!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 02:11 PM~18113657
> *almost done
> 
> 
> ...


Gangsta! I like!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice lac


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 24 2010, 08:42 AM~18129386
> *nice lac
> *


x2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

tryin out some new shit, not sure if im gonna do more, or just foil and clear.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 8 2010, 10:11 AM~18256889
> *tryin out some new shit, not sure if im gonna do more, or just foil and clear.
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Mike!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 8 2010, 12:11 PM~18256889
> *tryin out some new shit, not sure if im gonna do more, or just foil and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


I digs it!! Send me your addy so I can get that Mustang to you. I'll ship it on Friday. I ain't worried 'bout no postage, we'll square up later


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

its been brought to my attention that I am just a "collector" and dont build shit anymore.... lol so I decided to start cutting up another one. ...only thing I collect are half finished projects


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

You are a good collector.....and mocker upper..... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> its been brought to my attention that I am just a "collector" and dont build shit anymore.... lol so I decided to start cutting up another one. ...only thing I collect are half finished projects
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> > its been brought to my attention that I am just a "collector" and dont build shit anymore.... lol so I decided to start cutting up another one. ...only thing I collect are half finished projects
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2010, 09:31 PM~19363213
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit Mike!! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19363288
> *68
> 
> just got a 65 coupe on e-gay last night so ive got 63-70 coupes and 62,3,4,5,6,7,8 verts
> *


shit that is one bad ass colection you got there.. :wow: (not calling you a collector)....lol....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 18 2010, 07:43 PM~19363300
> *Holy shit Mike!!  :wow:
> *


OOP Caddy steering wheels, lol just like the old 1:1


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Caddies r lookin sick!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> its been brought to my attention that I am just a "collector" and dont build shit anymore.... lol so I decided to start cutting up another one. ...only thing I collect are half finished projects
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 8 2010, 10:11 AM~18256889
> *tryin out some new shit, not sure if im gonna do more, or just foil and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


i gots a black caddy just like that one pictured. I didnt do it tho. Cars are lookin damn fine in here bro.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice collection made!  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 18 2010, 03:37 PM~19363250
> *thats funny... :roflmao: gotta love the haters. :biggrin:  it was bruoght to my attension last week that im just a box stock builder.. :angry:  at first i was pissed but now it only made me a better builder an the person who said it cant keep up with me now...lol.. :rofl:  :rofl:  btw this caddy is killer.... :wow: is it 66?
> *


look at this cocksucker tryin to talk shit now...... :uh: 


kill'em made like we kno how to


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats funny... :roflmao: gotta love the haters. :biggrin: it was bruoght to my attension last week that im just a box stock builder.. :angry: at first i was pissed but now it only made me a better builder *an the person who said it cant keep up with me now*...lol.. :rofl: :rofl: btw this caddy is killer.... :wow: is it 66?
[/quote]



:twak: i know you two had it out in the wagon build off............. but chill with this J


gils a hot head and runs his mouth, but by all means, dont sleep on homies skills  im not ball ridein by any means, but homie can get down with some plastic for sure  you dont wanna test that bro

just because your steppin your game up, doesnt mean that everyone around you is below you  do the shit talkin with your builds bro, and leave this shit to a pm from now on  


by the way.................. nice work mike!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

a few on the go


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn homie some sick work goin on in here. Keep at it man.


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn homie some sick work goin on in here. Keep at it man.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 3 2010, 02:44 PM~16500572
> *"THE DON" 55  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Damn that looks awesome bro! cant wait to see her finished


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 26 2010, 05:20 PM~19425318
> *Damn that looks awesome bro! cant wait to see her finished
> *


x2! thats gonna be a nice tail dragger! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on that choptop Mike....


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 26 2010, 04:20 PM~19424911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is lookn' good. I like the chop and drop.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice projects there homie. That 55' is gonna be sick!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

DOIN THE DAMN THING! just found out about a local contest in April..... gotta bring my A game!









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

started on the interior, using panels from the lowrider kit.








jamb done, also started building the trunk inside
















smooth firewall in the works


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2010, 07:41 PM~19363288
> *68
> 
> just got a 65 coupe on e-gay last night so ive got 63-70 coupes and 62,3,4,5,6,7,8 verts
> *


You know where I can get a 1967 coupe for sale?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 28 2010, 06:40 PM~19441703
> *DOIN THE DAMN THING! just found out about a local contest in April..... gotta bring my A game!
> 
> 
> ...


Valve covers are nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 9 2011, 11:14 PM~19551631
> *Valve covers are nice.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> DOIN THE DAMN THING! just found out about a local contest in April..... gotta bring my A game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 26 2010, 06:20 PM~19424911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: nice!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: DAMN.. valve covers are badass


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 20 2010, 07:28 PM~19379598
> *a few on the go
> 
> 
> ...


so u have a better pic of the rim set up? :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:0 :0 THAT LOOKS SICK!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 16 2011, 03:38 PM~19612841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the badest hoe I've seen on here to date made sick ass combo the hood sets it off


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 16 2011, 04:38 PM~19612841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is looking mean all murderd out!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 19 2011, 07:49 PM~19643340
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing I'd change on this car is the name on the title. To mine.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 20 2011, 12:41 AM~19646187
> *The only thing I'd change on this car is the name on the title. To mine.
> *


x2 that car is sick as f++k, ive got probly 40 pics of it on my hard drive...... definatly wanna build it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 :wow: slick....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2011, 02:53 AM~19646691
> *x2 that car is sick as f++k, ive got probly 40 pics of it on my hard drive...... definatly wanna build it.
> *


ive got something that may be in your interest coming...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 06:53 AM~19647440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I see Eso driving this on the weekends... :biggrin: 

Made is the cadi king...


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

dog I just looked thru this whole thread U got some sick ass CADDY'S I'M espesially lovin the 60'S U still got ur 1:1? if so good luck


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nah, sold the 64, kickin my ass for that, but one day ill get another< i really want a 68 2door. got my eye on a nice one, but the price aint right yet.

ill be back in here in a bit hopefully with some updates on some stuff.


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah I got a couple I regret too but on to bigger & better. I just coped that drop in my pic  It's at da shop gettin bags


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

drew up an race inspired STS-V on coffee break at work today, decided to start messing with the it tonight, picked out some wheels ( not sure if im gonna go with them or not yet.










threw some paint at a dually quicky build too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice paint on the Dually and that STS is gonna be sick!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 9 2011, 12:37 AM~19823828
> *drew up an race inspired STS-V on coffee break at work today, decided to start messing with the it tonight, picked out some wheels ( not sure if im gonna go with them or not yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 16 2011, 03:38 PM~19612841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT HOMIE LOOKING NICE....I HAVE ONE MYSELF BUT I NEED SOME PARTS FOT IT!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> what size are these wheels an where can i get a set? i need them for a customers ride :happysad: all i can find is 8 spoke i need 10 spoke...exactly like these! i can add the crome on the spoke with bmf!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

what size are these wheels an where can i get a set? i need them for a customers ride :happysad: all i can find is 8 spoke i need 10 spoke...exactly like these!
YES sir i wanna know to :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im calling this quickie build DONE, first for '11. Didnt quite come out how I wanted, or nearly as clean, no detail really, but it was a fun quick build to get the gears goin again.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I LOOKED AT ALL 66 PAGES ON HERE AND I HAVE TO GIVE YOU YOUR PROPS CUZ YOU GOT SOME FUCKIN SICK BUILDS!!!


HOW MANNY CADDYS HAVE YOU BUILD OVER THE YEARS????


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 19 2011, 07:49 PM~19643340
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


This car is SO intense!!  
As far as Know no company makes a model of this ride besides the die cast one. It's on my wishlist for a long time.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Golf gti racing red, texture cote black.




























.... 63 nova, and resin cheater slicks!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

.... 63 nova, and resin cheater slicks!








nice body for a af/x chassis :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the itch tonight... while in Canadian Tire picking up some work gloves..... saw the dupli-color perfect match spray can section, and the Honda "Hampsted Green Metallic" caught my eye....... swung over to the house paint section and matched it up with some rust-oleum painters touch satin "nutmeg" ...... took it home, grabbed a lowrider caddy out the stash and went to town.

heres where im at on this one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Great work comin outta here bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

awesome work.. really diggin that old GTI!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well guys, I fly out tomoro morning at 5am for work. got my new boots! and did a bit more on the caddy.








these buggers are heave, about 25lb but steel toed, puncture resistant, etc. and goot to -100 celcious!

















the interior is the same brown as the panels, but will have green colormatched pannels


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick caddy bro.... i love that color too... has that OG appeal...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CADDY IS COMIN OUT SICK MIKE!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 13 2011, 11:18 PM~20085270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the comments guys! Rollin ive been kikin around this color for a while now, always really liked it. it came out way better than i thought it would.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin: 








no clear yet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 23 2011, 01:49 PM~20161761
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice! is that bare plastic or pearl white 1st before the blue went down? that decal shows through nice!


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2008, 12:52 AM~9592994
> *alrighty, my last topic went to shit, so heres a new one. Im gonna throw down for 08. Ill be posting mainly just different WIPs and projects until its warm enough to paint again.
> up first ive got the big body dash that im workin on
> * note the wood strip is too wide at the moment as the dash pad is resting on the inner door panels. I squared off the bottom right side of the dash, and am yet to scribe the new panel lines I also have to change all of the vents, and the cluster. but its a start
> ...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 18 2008, 01:58 AM~9725006
> *I was kinda bored and messing around tonight. this is still very rough, no cleanup done yet, and the cap is temporary. Havent seen anyone do it before, so thought id give it a try.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this pic earlier and was blown away! thats fucking awesome! I liked it so much that I stole the idea and put a gas door on a 60 I'm building! :biggrin: thanks for motivating me to try new shit


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

GN turbo v8

























19" Ts will be painted black to match


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

mikey.................. where did you get them cheater slicks sittin next to the nova wagon?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

The GN and Stang are looking great!! Love the hood on the Stang.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 7 2011, 10:44 AM~20282636
> *The GN and Stang are looking great!!  Love the hood on the Stang.
> *


:yes:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 7 2011, 12:44 PM~20282636
> *The GN and Stang are looking great!!  Love the hood on the Stang.
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Got the side scoops and window scoops cleaned up and fitted, also mounted the chin spoiler, I have to scratch build extensions on each side. also hade some skirts out of styrine, I still need to do alot more work on em.

I REALLY like where this one is going!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Both side shirts mounted. Scratch built the extensions for the chin spoiler, and worked on the rear louvers a bit more.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I dig it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 8 2011, 05:04 PM~20292861
> *Both side shirts mounted. Scratch built the extensions for the chin spoiler, and worked on the rear louvers a bit more.
> 
> 
> ...





looks alot better with these wheels IMO................and where did you get them cheater slicks ? lol


looks good so far mike!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 8 2011, 03:09 PM~20292882
> *looks alot better with these wheels IMO................and where did you get them cheater slicks ? lol
> looks good so far mike!
> *


modelcarsmag.com check out a guy names MA`s resin. im pretty sure hes the guy I got em from. reg slicks and pie crust cheaters. they were like 7.00 a set or somethin like that


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Mustang looking sick


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

stang looks great bro. nice choice of wheels for this one


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 8 2011, 04:43 PM~20293178
> *stang looks great bro.  nice choice of wheels for this one
> *


 :wow: X2 !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 8 2011, 02:04 PM~20292861
> *Both side shirts mounted. Scratch built the extensions for the chin spoiler, and worked on the rear louvers a bit more.
> 
> 
> ...


god dang,, that stang..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Found it!! :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

well.... im stuck up here in camp for a week, so i figured i might aswell bring a few that i painted in the last couple weeks, and try to get some foiling done on my down time.










also snapped a pic of the GN before I left home. with the painted wheels


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn nice work Mike!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 13 2011, 09:17 PM~20332898
> *well.... im stuck up here in camp for a week, so i figured i might aswell bring a few that i painted in the last couple weeks, and try to get some foiling done on my down time.
> 
> 
> ...



nice line up! im digging the black one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 8 2011, 05:43 PM~20293587
> *Found it!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 I need to get a pics of mine posted !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got a few minutes of foil time in tonight after my shift. Im beat as hell, but needed to unwind.









started on this one too








these are the guts etc. for this build


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Finished this one tonight after work. probly my cleanest foil job yet. I absolutely hate foiling!









thats @ finished this week. Now to get the guts all done and paint the tops, and put em together.\


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 16 2011, 10:15 PM~20355039
> *got a few minutes of foil time in tonight after my shift. Im beat as hell, but needed to unwind.
> 
> 
> ...



    &


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 17 2011, 08:48 PM~20360482
> *Finished this one tonight after work. probly my cleanest foil job yet. I absolutely hate foiling!
> 
> 
> ...




X2 !!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 

looks clean bro !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 17 2011, 05:48 PM~20360482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that can? nice color


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 17 2011, 07:48 PM~20360482
> *Finished this one tonight after work. probly my cleanest foil job yet. I absolutely hate foiling!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good, Made!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=mademan,Apr 17 2011, 03:48 PM~20360482
Finished this one tonight after work. probly my cleanest foil job yet. I absolutely hate foiling!
thats @ finished this week. Now to get the guts all done and paint the tops, and put em together.\








/quote

sick pair of Cadillacs bro


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

all foiled out, cleared, polished, top painted!








Jevries Z knock offs goin out for chrome


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 20 2011, 10:40 AM~20380637
> *all foiled out, cleared, polished, top painted!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

this grill is of the chain

What photoetch grill is that?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

They are actually cattle gate for ho scale rail road diorama item !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2011, 07:38 PM~20383790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I still can't find these anywhere!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2011, 07:59 PM~20384330
> *I still can't find these anywhere!
> *


X2


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: clean caddys made


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Kool Refresh-Mint
Finnaly finished one! my First for this year, I call it "Kool Refresh-Mint" rattle can, dupli-color touch up paint, with some rustoleum satin for the top and panels. a few details here and there, wired engine, scratchbuilt whammy, and jevries zenith kos etc. Not my best work, but I am glad I finished one.

































just realized that i forgot the supports.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that lac is real clean bro! color with the tan top looks great


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

love that lac bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by richphotos+Apr 21 2011, 04:11 PM~20391312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Very NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out sick bro! Trunk setup is killer bro...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 21 2011, 05:06 PM~20391280
> *Kool Refresh-Mint
> Finnaly finished one! my First for this year, I call it "Kool Refresh-Mint" rattle can, dupli-color touch up paint, with some rustoleum satin for the top and panels. a few details here and there, wired engine, scratchbuilt whammy,  and jevries zenith kos etc. Not my best work, but I am glad I finished one.
> 
> ...


Saw this build "Gunmetal Gangsta" and the green G-house today at a show pics do not do these build justice.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

do you send you stuff to the states to get chromed? or do you have a canadian chromer?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 23 2011, 10:57 AM~20402334
> *do you send you stuff to the states to get chromed? or do you have a canadian chromer?
> *


just hooked up with a new chromer from Regina (sk) at the show yesterday. im gonna send him some test stuff and see what it looks like, and price etc. if it goes good. ill hook up all the canadian guys with this shop.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 23 2011, 12:21 PM~20403021
> *just hooked up with a new chromer from Regina (sk) at the show yesterday. im gonna send him some test stuff and see what it looks like, and price etc. if it goes good. ill hook up all the canadian guys with this shop.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Speaking of the show.How did you make out in the contest?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 23 2011, 10:38 PM~20405787
> *Speaking of the show.How did you make out in the contest?
> *


I did good! ended up with a trohpy for best of how in the adult detailer class, for "kool refresh-mint"


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 24 2011, 12:03 PM~20408613
> *I did good! ended up with a trohpy for best of how in the adult detailer class, for "kool refresh-mint"
> *


Congrats Mike.Was there a prize to go along with it or just the trophy?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 24 2011, 07:14 PM~20410760
> *Congrats Mike.Was there a prize to go along with it or just the trophy?
> *


honestly couldnt tell you. Shaun ( who owns the 1:1 brown caddy at the show) went to pick up my models and the model guys had gone home early....... the president of the club took my stuff and my trophy home, so I had to call around and get his number today, an he is bringing it up here next week. so ill see then.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well at least your builds are in safe hands I hope.Did you get any good reference pics of the caddy?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 24 2011, 10:13 PM~20412354
> *Well at least your builds are in safe hands I hope.Did you get any good reference pics of the caddy?
> *


yeah, i got a bunch of nice pics. all the murals and interior etc. im gonna post some pics when i get up to camp tomorow night.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

since ive finished a few projects lately, I decided to bring a new one up north to work with me. 

We`ll see what I can plan/ start on this week


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 25 2011, 04:47 PM~20416937
> *since ive finished a few projects lately, I decided to bring a new one up north to work with me.
> 
> We`ll see what I can plan/ start on this week
> ...


cool! Congrats on the win too :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 25 2011, 04:47 PM~20416937
> *since ive finished a few projects lately, I decided to bring a new one up north to work with me.
> 
> We`ll see what I can plan/ start on this week
> ...


Thats going to be sick Mike.What are those cylinders made from?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 25 2011, 08:22 PM~20419332
> *.What are those cylinders made from?
> *


rivets


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 25 2011, 10:22 PM~20419957
> *rivets
> *


Thanx Linc.Thats what I thought I just wasn't sure.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 25 2011, 04:47 PM~20416937
> *since ive finished a few projects lately, I decided to bring a new one up north to work with me.
> 
> We`ll see what I can plan/ start on this week
> ...


Any updates on the Monte Mike?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 6 2011, 02:02 PM~20498139
> *Any updates on the Monte Mike?
> *


didnt get much done at work last week.... got it all fitted, and trimmed etc.cut the trunk out, hinged it.

Then got home and was sidetracked by this.
















SS427 :biggrin: 









also, go tmy trophy today finnaly!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on the hardware bro!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 8 2011, 01:27 PM~20508160
> *didnt get much done at work last week.... got it all fitted, and trimmed etc.cut the trunk out, hinged it.
> 
> Then got home and was sidetracked by this.
> ...


Congrats again Mike.That truck is going to be SIK!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just messing around with another quick build. Dupli-color perfect match Chrysler charcoal, under Metalcast red< no clear yet



































ALso been workin on a snap kit, stock lookin with some wheels. Just something I would see cruising around town.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice work. Nice trophy too.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 26 2011, 04:19 PM~20634586
> *just messing around with another quick build. Dupli-color perfect match Chrysler charcoal, under Metalcast red< no clear yet
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass bro ! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Workin on finishing up a stock 300c, paint is drying, heres th wheels im goin with, club linea- aoshimas, Color matched to the body.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I <3 tamiya ts-14 Black


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Cadillac STS-V
decided to hack a couple kits...... so i brought em up to work with me..... see what i can get done this week

Im trying to get is as "stock" as possible..... regular doors, no scissors, door handles, propper trunk, proper sized wheels, etc. ... engine
































zr1 engine hacked into it

















lmk what you think so far, thoughts, critisizms... anything


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell, I dig it!! No criticisms from me!! :thumbsup:I'm really diggin' the 300 so far. I have one that I primered but lost interest in so I'll watch out for that one!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

mademan said:


> Cadillac STS-V
> decided to hack a couple kits...... so i brought em up to work with me..... see what i can get done this week
> 
> Im trying to get is as "stock" as possible..... regular doors, no scissors, door handles, propper trunk, proper sized wheels, etc. ... engine
> ...


i like where ur going with this mike looks badass so far bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



keep us posted homie


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

MINI hooked it up with this Suburban a while back, half finished project, came with just the body and interior, already stretched. But was setup for just a curbside..... so I spliced a 454ss front clip onto it, and got ahold of a 4x4 resin chassis and partial suspension....... I just bought a 1:1 "Burb for winter, so im going ot build this like mine, the wheels/tires are just for mockup, i have 33" tires and 8 lug rims for it


































I will be building the stock 350 engine with a custom intake like the 1:1 and a scale 3" lift with 33" tires


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

heres the 1:1 from the ad


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:

keep up the great work!! 




p.s. im always lookin in your topic!


----------

